# The Quack trying to be a leader Driveler #230



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Quack get the music


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Started a new juan and everybody runt off


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2017)

hehe, I'm still here for ya bro !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2017)

Hated to start a new one, other one was getting GOOD !!


Drunkbro done fired Bloodbro . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2017)

Better ???


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

I can't see any of them, but I'm guessing Neil Diamond


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hated to start a new one, other one was getting GOOD !!
> 
> 
> Drunkbro done fired Bloodbro . .



Poor Homerbro, he gone be in the soup kitchen. Ma in law gonna have to take care of him


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Things are gonna change, she not gonna let him drink her reebs


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Gonna be a new sheriff


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> I can't see any of them, but I'm guessing Neil Diamond



I can't either ??  Gonna hafta fire my IT guy !!


Not real sure what happened to this gals chin, but she sho can sang !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can't either ??  Gonna hafta fire my IT guy !!
> 
> 
> Not real sure what happened to this gals chin, but she sho can sang !!!



Gonna have to take your word on it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm outta hera Wybro, you're over half way through bro!!!  Now just as long as Bloodbro can survive Dbro...


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

They use to block youtube, then they unlocked it for us, now it's still unlocked but they removed the driver to play them


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm outta hera Wybro, you're over half way through bro!!!  Now just as long as Bloodbro can survive Dbro...



Nite Quack


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Gave this thread 5 stars its a good juan


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Gonna be epic


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Drunkbro done sent Blood home for playing on the puter too much


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

No lolly gagging around at work


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Things to do


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Plastic to make


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Quack done left his light on


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Just about made a page by myself


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Shoulda named it Wycliff got this driveler


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

All alone now


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 13 (2 members and 11 guests)  
Wycliff, Hooked On Quack+


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Hey guests


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2017)

ya idjit . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2017)

Blood be thriving an surviving! Buncha idjits


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2017)

Deer roast with taters an carrots.....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 8, 2017)

Wow, it is quiet as a mouse in here as everybody left and went home or either went to sleep !!!!!

Good Morning to you Wycliff, Quackbro (passed out), Blood, and to the rest of the "weary" drivelers this morning. This thread does have somewhat of a "new smell" today !!!!

I read back on the old Driveler thread and realized that it was apparently hacked and several members names were mixed together with all sorts of crazy comments during the night !!!!!

At this point, I am not sure just who is sober this morning !!!!

Now where is that coffee truck with a fresh new load this morning????? I need some bad.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Morning EE


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Morning EE and Wy. You and Quack pushed that last one over the top.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Morning Moon, yeah it was time


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2017)

EE, moon, and wybro

no one is ever alone


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Good morning Gw and thanks for the coffee


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Morning Blood


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, moon, and wybro
> 
> no one is ever alone



Good Morning Gobblin.
You're right.  Not as long as your coffee truck is on the move !!!!   


Moon, 
Continued Prayers being sent for your close friends in Texas that have lost their son.  These Prayers also include you and Ms Rhonda as you have also watched this young man grow up into a man and have his own family as such.  By being so close to that, these close friends also become your family members as well.  This situation just cuts me to the core and surely makes me realize just how precious live really is.   

Chief, Good Morning to you too as I see you walking in the door.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2017)

Mornin folks! 

 

Y'all crunked up the last'un, thankfully!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2017)

don't tweet crunked

the whole admin/mod staff will be busy trying to figure out if they need to comment on that one.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2017)

morning Chief


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Morning Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> don't tweet crunked
> 
> the whole admin/mod staff will be busy trying to figure out if they need to comment on that one.



An investigation will ensue



gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Chief



Mornin gobblein 



Wycliff said:


> Morning Chief



Mornin Wy

I see I missed a call last night. Must have been when I walked out with dogs one last time.

Didn't know whether to call back or not, sorry.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> An investigation will ensue
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I went to respond to the text and somehow it started dialing your number, I hung up immediately but I guess it went through anyway


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> I went to respond to the text and somehow it started dialing your number, I hung up immediately but I guess it went through anyway



Copy that, I was skeered to call you back considering how busy you were and hardly working.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2017)

At least Drunkbro can take bloods calls when blood is busy.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all crunked up the last'un, thankfully!



You knocked a pretty good chunk outta that juan yourself


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2017)

Wy, do you use that wellness ins. @ Pet Smart?

Bert got a relatively extensive checkup yesterday and the bill showed what it would've cost without the insurance and what it cost with it.

There was a big difference, wondering if I should just continue the ins. on Bert and continue taking him there?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Wy, do you use that wellness ins. @ Pet Smart?
> 
> Bert got a relatively extensive checkup yesterday and the bill showed what it would've cost without the insurance and what it cost with it.
> 
> There was a big difference, wondering if I should just continue the ins. on Bert and continue taking him there?



Insurance:  company betting you won't need it and you betting you will.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Insurance:  company betting you won't need it and you betting you will.



10-4, this was just standard maintenance but they did lab work also, stool-blood samples, internal organ function screen, heart worm injection-6 mos., flea tablets-6 mons., 3 vaccines. He was up to date on Rabies.

Without insurance- $542.62

With ins.-$131.83 with a $20.00 coupon on medication.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2017)

I don't know how much the wellness plan is that daughter is paying monthly. I need to ask her.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2017)

was the heart worm injection to treat them or prevent them?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> was the heart worm injection to treat them or prevent them?



Prevent


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Prevent



was the bill idemized?  curious if the shot is cheaper than the monthly pills I use


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> was the bill idemized?  curious if the shot is cheaper than the monthly pills I use



Yes it was gobblein. The ProHeart injection was listed as:

Regular fee-$64.95     W/ins.=  Your fee-$58.46


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Morning GW, Chief, EE and I see Dirtroad Johnson peeking in. Thanks everyone for your continued prayers for our friend. EE this is tough pill to swallow for sure! We are waiting to hear the arrangements as of yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2017)

The Simparica Green-chewable flea pills-6 mos. was $87.26

I see they gave me $10.00 off on both the injection and the flea chewable, and there's a coupon in the box of Simparica flea medicine they said I could redeem for an additional $20.00 off coupled with the ProHeart injection.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning GW, Chief, EE and I see Dirtroad Johnson peeking in. Thanks everyone for your continued prayers for our friend. EE this is tough pill to swallow for sure! We are waiting to hear the arrangements as of yet.



10-4 Moon, continued prayers for all involved.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2017)

Nice and cool past couple of mornings, humidity not so bad for a change.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Nice and cool past couple of mornings, humidity not so bad for a change.



humidity here is 100%


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2017)

If Drunkbro only knew how popular he is on here!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 8, 2017)

It was 61 degrees with 88% humidity this morning at 31220. Morning Da Possum and Blood. You porch sitting this am Blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> It was 61 degrees with 88% humidity this morning at 31220. Morning Da Possum and Blood. You porch sitting this am Blood?



Absolutely... At this point in the year I consider temps like this a blessing and wouldn't miss them for the world!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 8, 2017)

I kinda figured you would be. It would be a good morning to be on the water before it gets too hot!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> humidity here is 100%





Moonpie1 said:


> It was 61 degrees with 88% humidity this morning at 31220. Morning Da Possum and Blood. You porch sitting this am Blood?



Did not realize it was that humid. I guess it's just the cooler temps. Yesterday felt to be lower humidity, just lower temps?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2017)

Gotta get Jag up and off to work.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 8, 2017)

I think the lower temps and dew point are helping to keep it bearable somewhat.


----------



## bigdaddyga (Jun 8, 2017)

Top of the mornin my drivlin brethren.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Good morning Bigdaddyga.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2017)

Mernin!
Sure felt good settin on the porch drinking my coffee & watching the hummers this morning!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2017)

morning bigdaddy and keebs


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Morning Keebsy! I had the coffee, but leave the house before the humming birds wake up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 8, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 8, 2017)

Think I'll cruise on ova to the blue room and see what going on in the world of make believe.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Wy, do you use that wellness ins. @ Pet Smart?
> 
> Bert got a relatively extensive checkup yesterday and the bill showed what it would've cost without the insurance and what it cost with it.
> 
> There was a big difference, wondering if I should just continue the ins. on Bert and continue taking him there?



Yes I do the first year was worth it , but now I'm questioning any savings


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

I pay 35 a month and have never had to pay for anything


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2017)

bigdaddyga said:


> Top of the mornin my drivlin brethren.



You make me drool. Unfortunately, not often enough.




Keebs said:


> Mernin!
> Sure felt good settin on the porch drinking my coffee & watching the hummers this morning!!



Mornin Schweety, it feels great!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Think I'll cruise on ova to the blue room and see what going on in the world of make believe.



Hey there dawlin! What da blue room iz? 



Wycliff said:


> Yes I do the first year was worth it , but now I'm questioning any savings





Wycliff said:


> I pay 35 a month and have never had to pay for anything



Gotcha Wy, didn't know what daughter paid monthly. Reckon I'll have to do the math. Might even call my Vet and give them a rundown of the itemized bill and see what they would've charged.

Thanks!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2017)

3 more years to put up with this one!  I'm gonna move to Australia..........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2017)

keebs calm down it will be alright






about 5


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2017)

Keebs said:


> 3 more years to put up with this one!  I'm gonna move to Australia..........





Don`t do that. You will be a subject then, have to worship and kneel before a so called queen, and give up your guns.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t do that. You will be a subject then, have to worship and kneel before a so called queen, and give up your guns.



can you see keebs curtsey?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> can you see keebs curtsey?





No, but I can see her come out with her blade and cut some idiot britt.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2017)

Whad I miss???


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Morning Mrs. H and Nic. Why ain't you sleeping Blood?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebs calm down it will be alright
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep, then turn around & do it all again.........


Nicodemus said:


> Don`t do that. You will be a subject then, have to worship and kneel before a so called queen, and give up your guns.


 Neber mind.......... I'll head for the hills instead........


gobbleinwoods said:


> can you see keebs curtsey?


I'll have you know, I learned that in kindergarten and still know how to do it, just can't bend the knees as deep any more!


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


yeah, I got "another" *one of those*!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> No, but I can see her come out with her blade and cut some idiot britt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2017)

What da heck is up with all the ruffled tail feathers?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2017)

ikr


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2017)

Afternoon knee bro's !!!  Baby sitting RnB's pup is a trip !!! He's either wide open, or asleep !!! 


Kinda surprised that Susie like's 'em !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2017)

Bro gonna fly us down to PCB on his jet, 20 minute flight, vs a 6hr drive . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bro gonna fly us down to PCB on his jet, 20 minute flight, vs a 6hr drive . .





Ain`t         no          way........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon knee bro's !!!  Baby sitting RnB's pup is a trip !!! He's either wide open, or asleep !!!
> 
> 
> Kinda surprised that Susie like's 'em !!



I'd be scared to babysit that high $ dawg. 

Later ya'll!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t         no          way........



Yassir, according to head/tail winds no more than 30 minutes... Been there, done that.




mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'd be scared to babysit that high $ dawg.
> 
> Later ya'll!




He's a NUT !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2017)

Guess I'll do a lil bush hawgin ... 


Neva mind, it's HAWT out !!!  

I need a cab and AC !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yassir, according to head/tail winds no more than 30 minutes... Been there, done that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I turned down an all expenses paid trip to Los Angeles one time, including flight, lodging in a 5 star hotel, and meals, because I don`t fly. The Redhead went into a state of shock when I turned it down.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2017)

quackgro you are right it is hot out there


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I turned down an all expenses paid trip to Los Angeles one time, including flight, lodging in a 5 star hotel, and meals, because I don`t fly. The Redhead went into a state of shock when I turned it down.




Nicbro private flying is a different world.  Just pull yo truck aside the plane, pilot puts yo luggage on the plane, mix you a good drank, and BAM you're there !!! 




gobbleinwoods said:


> quackgro you are right it is hot out there



You get the recipe ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2017)

sure did thanks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2017)

you right, there are lots of ingredients


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2017)

I trimmed more trees and worked the garden this morning but by 11 I was hot and really to quit


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sure did thanks





gobbleinwoods said:


> you right, there are lots of ingredients




Be a lot easier just to order it...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nicbro private flying is a different world.  Just pull yo truck aside the plane, pilot puts yo luggage on the plane, mix you a good drank, and BAM you're there !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I would need a big bottle of the finest!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Be a lot easier just to order it...



I was just curious what was in it before I ordered it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 8, 2017)

My water  fountain is supposed to be delivered tomorrow. They gonna pick up that ugly 560.00 coffee table.  Gonna put the fountain out by the pool house. I'm sure H22 will hate it and say it makes him wanna pee all the time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2017)

Hey what I miss?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I would need a big bottle of the finest!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> My water  fountain is supposed to be delivered tomorrow. They gonna pick up that ugly 560.00 coffee table.  Gonna put the fountain out by the pool house. I'm sure H22 will hate it and say it makes him wanna pee all the time.





Makes me wanna pee just thankin 'bout it . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I would need a big bottle of the finest!





There's a bar on the plane brother !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's a bar on the plane brother !!!



I bet it is stocked with the finest toooooo


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 8, 2017)

No souvenirs were bought at the beach, but did find a yard sale. Got Cody a work like a captain party like a pirate sign and the girl a mermaid mirror.  I love beach yard sales.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Makes me wanna pee just thankin 'bout it . .



Told ya.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 8, 2017)

Speakin of signs, I got yours Quack. Do you remember.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> What da heck is up with all the ruffled tail feathers?





mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> Bro gonna fly us down to PCB on his jet, 20 minute flight, vs a 6hr drive . .


 dip into the Fitzgerald Finest Airport & pick me up too, two, to!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> My water  fountain is supposed to be delivered tomorrow. They gonna pick up that ugly 560.00 coffee table.  Gonna put the fountain out by the pool house. I'm sure H22 will hate it and say it makes him wanna pee all the time.





mudracing101 said:


> Hey what I miss?


what'd ya hear?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> No souvenirs were bought at the beach, but did find a yard sale. Got Cody a work like a captain drink like a pirate sign and the girl a mermaid mirror.  I love beach yard sales.


 love beachy stuff too!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2017)

Later Folks!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Good evening GW,Mrs. H ,Mud and Quack. They are having a service for our friends son in Texas on Saturday. Then bringing him home to Georgia and will have a service in Jonesboro Wednesday. It is so tragic! Thanks for letting me lean on y'all.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 8, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good evening GW,Mrs. H ,Mud and Quack. They are having a service for our friends son in Texas on Saturday. Then bringing him home to Georgia and will have a service in Jonesboro Wednesday. It is so tragic! Thanks for letting me lean on y'all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good evening GW,Mrs. H ,Mud and Quack. They are having a service for our friends son in Texas on Saturday. Then bringing him home to Georgia and will have a service in Jonesboro Wednesday. It is so tragic! Thanks for letting me lean on y'all.



No problem Moon, really sad situation for sure.

Afternoon folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speakin of signs, I got yours Quack. Do you remember.



Yep, I'll swap you out my "Corona" sign !!! 




Moonpie1 said:


> Good evening GW,Mrs. H ,Mud and Quack. They are having a service for our friends son in Texas on Saturday. Then bringing him home to Georgia and will have a service in Jonesboro Wednesday. It is so tragic! Thanks for letting me lean on y'all.





Anytime bro, we're here for you !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2017)

How's this sound . .  Black skillet/butter fried ribeyes, fried green maters, fresh squashes, and home fries ??  Oh an gonna do a lil LCB, skrimps, sausage,and kone ??


I do all the cooking and cleaning on my dayz off !!! 

I'm the husband most wife's dream about . . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Afternoon


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Sounds good Quack, swing a plate by


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 8, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speakin of signs, I got yours Quack. Do you remember.


I got in Ga Tech color whatever that is.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2017)

Jag and I got a little grass mowed.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2017)

sunshine in 30055


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2017)

Quack and Miz Dawn be eatin good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2017)

Skeeters or no seeums shut me down gobblein.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2017)

Must been no seeums cause I didn't seeum.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2017)

The noseeums get me every night when I go to the garden.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The noseeums get me every night when I go to the garden.



Those jokers tear me slap up for some reason. Much worse than a mosquito for me at least.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2017)

but the itch goes away faster than a mosquito bite


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> but the itch goes away faster than a mosquito bite



Yes it does, especially if I take some Benadryl quick. I've had to leave a deer stand because of them before. Wasn't any sense in staying, I couldn't sit still.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got in Ga Tech color whatever that is.





I think the color is called beat the brakes off red n black ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2017)

Don't hava a "noseeum" problem here ??


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't hava a "noseeum" problem here ??



No the sand gnats and yellow flies probably eatem


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2017)

been lookin an aint seen'em anywhere! me noseeum!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2017)

DB dun rolled up 30 minits late an blamed it on traffic....LOL


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> DB dun rolled up 30 minits late an blamed it on traffic....LOL


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 9, 2017)

Mexcin fewd...


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 9, 2017)

Captain D's shrimp platter


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 9, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Captain D's shrimp platter



Never had it.... Any good or is it all grease?


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 9, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Never had it.... Any good or is it all grease?



The one here is pretty good, they have real good sides


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 9, 2017)

Stupid meeting this mernin!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 9, 2017)

Happy Friday to you Wycliff, Blood, and to the rest of you Drivelers out there this morning.

I feel lazy this morning and I'm having a problem getting my "get up and go" to get really moving !!!!!  


I think that I need an IV infusion of Gobblin's coffee to help me out !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 9, 2017)

Morning EE,Wy and Blood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2017)

blood, who did something stupid to require a meeting?

EE, infusion in coming






for the rest of the drivelers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2017)

hey moonbro


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 9, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Stupid meeting this mernin!



Had mine yesterday


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 9, 2017)

Morning Blood, Moon, EE, and Gobblin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2017)

mornin wy


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood, who did something stupid to require a meeting?
> 
> EE, infusion in coming
> 
> ...



My boss volunteered me to represent (yo) the maintenance department on the safety committee this year..... If they only knew about water balloons!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2017)

A whole year of meetings.   yo is so lucky


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 9, 2017)

Good Morning Moonbro and Gobblin.  Thanks I needed that infusion too.

Well I just replied to an "idget" in the "Move-Over" thread in this Forum now since the last one was locked in the ON-topic forum.  I realize that it is a very good reason that I don't read 99% of that person's post.  

Also, the news on my knee........well it was diagnosed as a severe case of tendinitis where the tendons of my tibia and fibula bones are attached on the side of my right knee.  This inflammation hurts like a real Royal pain too.  There is no real reason for it as I have never experienced this type pain before.  For now, I am having to try and take it as easy as possible while taking pain medicines and frequently use ice-packs in hopes of it getting better really soon as I had hoped to play golf at least 3 times in the next month before I go on my annual golfing vacation.   

A lady friend of mine called me last night and asked what the doctor had found.  I told her that he said it was due to a severe lack of "loving" and she immediately started laughing and then said, "I think that you ARE going to be HURTING for a long while now".


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2017)

'ol lead foot claims not to be in the hammer lane to start with.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2017)

sorry EE just had to.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2017)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 'ol lead foot claims not to be in the hammer lane to start with.





I'm going to have to go read that myself.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2017)

morning Chief

sure is a heavy dew this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Chief
> 
> sure is a heavy dew this morning.



Mornin gobblein.

Yessir, that's what I was referring to yesterday when I mentioned low humidity. Today it is wet. The past two days I had NO dew on my truck. I know dew point and humidity are related, but the temp also comes into play.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2017)

I was surprised that you had no dew yesterday as I was covered then.   But today took it to a new level.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I was surprised that you had no dew yesterday as I was covered then.   But today took it to a new level.



Yeah, that's what had me confused when you and Moon both stated the high humidity. I was trying to figure out why my truck was dry the past 2 days. Bet Miggy could shed some light on it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2017)

I did see yesterday on the WC for my zip that we were @ 57% humidity @ about 11:30am. That's low in my book.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2017)

Goooood Morning!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2017)

good morning Keebs.

make today a smile event


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2017)

Ever since Maggie Moo passed away Boudreaux seemed like his health had really gone down. We knew that immediately following and for some period of time he would be depressed by the loss of his best friend, Maggie Moo.

Now that Bert is here, it has amazed us at his improvement. We attribute it to depression from the loss of Maggie now that we see he seems his life has been revitalized. Never thought that depression could last that long in a dog.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Goooood Morning!



Mornin galfriend!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> good morning Keebs.
> 
> make today a smile event


 Fo Real!!


Jeff C. said:


> Ever since Maggie Moo passed away Boudreaux seemed like his health had really gone down. We knew that immediately following and for some period of time he would be depressed by the loss of his best friend, Maggie Moo.
> 
> Now that Bert is here, it has amazed us at his improvement. We attribute it to depression from the loss of Maggie now that we see he seems his life has been revitalized. Never thought that depression could last that long in a dog.


Aaawwww poor thing............. glad Bert has perked him up!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin galfriend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Fo Real!!
> 
> Aaawwww poor thing............. glad Bert has perked him up!



Yeah, we knew he was depressed in the first few months, but when it continued on we thought his health was going downhill. Boudreaux is over 8 yrs old now. 

Now that Bert is here he's trying to act like he's 3 yrs old. 

It's actually embarrassing, but he doesn't know it yet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 9, 2017)

Mornin! 
Day Friday. Day Friday!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 9, 2017)

Morning GW, Chief, Keebs and Mrs.H. This has been one long week! Now to get this day in our rear view mirror!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> Day Friday. Day Friday!



Mornin Schweety. 

 for Friday



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning GW, Chief, Keebs and Mrs.H. This has been one long week! Now to get this day in our rear view mirror!



Hey Moon. The sooner this one is over, the sooner the next will be done. I'm traveling Sunday, but I like the destination. Lafayette, LA and NOLA.....good eats in my near future and probably bring some home.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 9, 2017)

It's a good feeling when your future daughter in law walks 
out the back door of our empty nest house to greet H22 and I at the pool house and just wants to hang out.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 9, 2017)

Im going fishin with the fish whisperer tomorrow..... Put dat in yer pipes an shmoke it!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Im going fishin with the fish whisperer tomorrow..... Put dat in yer pipes an shmoke it!!!





I might even ride over to the local reservoir myself tomorrow. Haven't been there since last Summer.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, we knew he was depressed in the first few months, but when it continued on we thought his health was going downhill. Boudreaux is over 8 yrs old now.
> 
> Now that Bert is here he's trying to act like he's 3 yrs old.
> 
> It's actually embarrassing, but he doesn't know it yet.


Let'em have his fun!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning GW, Chief, Keebs and Mrs.H. _*This has been one long week!*_ Now to get this day in our rear view mirror!


IKR??!?!?!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> Day Friday. Day Friday!


Hey sweet sista!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's a good feeling when your future daughter in law walks
> out the back door of our empty nest house to greet H22 and I at the pool house and just wants to hang out.


 she knows good company when she see's it!


blood on the ground said:


> Im going fishin with the fish whisperer tomorrow..... Put dat in yer pipes an shmoke it!!!


yuck, it didn't taste good at all, you lucky dawg you!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Im going fishin with the fish whisperer tomorrow..... Put dat in yer pipes an shmoke it!!!





Keebs said:


> . . . .
> 
> yuck, it didn't taste good at all, you lucky dawg you!



agreed keebs, fish should be smoked in a smoker not a pipe


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 9, 2017)

Morning Drivelers!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 9, 2017)

Morning Mud.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2017)

Morning...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> agreed keebs, fish should be smoked in a smoker not a pipe


 You so right, 'ol wise one!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning Drivelers!!


 Hey you!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning...


I heard that smexy mornin voice!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 9, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I heard that smelly mornin voice!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 9, 2017)

Morning Quackbro. You finish the bush hogging!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2017)

morning breath


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2017)

weeded garden here.  picked the first dozen green beans


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro. You finish the bush hogging!





Never started . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


>


you don't know what you're missin........... 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Never started . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Never started . .



waiting on afternoon heat?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> waiting on afternoon heat?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> weeded garden here.  picked the first dozen green beans



Sprayed 5 gallons of Roundup, all the way around my entire property and a good chunk up at ol home place. 

Going to go into mowing mode with Jag now. Going to see if we can get both yards on the same cut for a change.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 9, 2017)

The girl showed me a pic of her in the wedding dress she picked out. She looks just like a princess. LAWD I'm gonna cry at the wedding and I know it. 
She's gonna leave her wedding dress on and we are getting one of those bicycle buses to go have dranks after the wedding. FUN!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The girl showed me a pic of her in the wedding dress she picked out. She looks just like a princess. LAWD I'm gonna cry at the wedding and I know it.
> She's gonna leave her wedding dress on and we are getting one of those bicycle buses to go have dranks after the wedding. FUN!


 Awesome!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2017)

Gotta young hawt chic coming to lay out in the pool !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 9, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta young hawt chic coming to lay out in the pool !!



Rachael


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta young hawt chic coming to lay out in the pool !!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 9, 2017)

Pics Woooooo


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 9, 2017)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


>



This ^^^^^


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> This ^^^^^




Ya'll do notice that he is not been seen since, right?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 9, 2017)

Got the seashell fountain going. Sounds pretty. Water comes out of top shell and botton shell.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll do notice that he is not been seen since, right?



wonder if his head has a popknot


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got the seashell fountain going. Sounds pretty. Water comes out of top shell and botton shell.


 I like!


gobbleinwoods said:


> wonder if his head has a popknot




Later folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2017)

real seashells?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> real seashells?



If they were, they aint from around here.  They BIG. Ceramic.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 9, 2017)

Yhat little white one cut open sitting next to it is.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 9, 2017)

H22 said he GON put vodika in it and keep a shot glass out here. Lol-ing.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2017)

H22 is always thinking


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 9, 2017)

Evening








mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 said he GON put vodika in it and keep a shot glass out here. Lol-ing.



Smart man


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wonder if his head has a popknot



Probly stepped on his tongue and can't type now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Probly stepped on his tongue and can't type now.



or he is bush hogging


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 9, 2017)

Probably stawkin da pool, done got in da truck more time today than since he bought it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2017)

Might tie one on tonight! 

Didn't get as much grass mowed as I would've liked, a lot, but there's plenty more. Just didn't go all that well today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> or he is bush hogging





Wycliff said:


> Probably stawkin da pool, done got in da truck more time today than since he bought it



 

Yep, bet he had a ton of outdoor chores today. Probly had to thoroughly clean the pool too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2017)

MizT just got home, think I'll fire the grill up and throw a steak on for tonight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 9, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Might tie one on tonight!
> 
> Didn't get as much grass mowed as I would've liked, a lot, but there's plenty more. Just didn't go all that well today.



Go fot it dude. You deserve it.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 9, 2017)

Chief gone be a leader tonite


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go fot it dude. You deserve it.





Wycliff said:


> Chief gone be a leader tonite



 

Told y'all things weren't going my way today.
MizT changed plans on me and wanted to wait til tomorrow night for steak. We wound up having Dot dogs.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 9, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Told y'all things weren't going my way today.
> MizT changed plans on me and wanted to wait til tomorrow night for steak. We wound up having Dot dogs.



Your Pookie luck is strong


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Your Pookie luck is strong





Oh! You haven't heard the end of it.

Just got invited by someone to go saltwater fishing out of St Marks, FL. Couldn't make it this trip.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 9, 2017)

Evening GW, Wy, Chief and Mrs. H.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening GW, Wy, Chief and Mrs. H.



Evening Moon!

You ready fo blood?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2017)

Oh yeah Wy, I picked 3 ticks off of me today too.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 9, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh! You haven't heard the end of it.
> 
> Just got invited by someone to go saltwater fishing out of St Marks, FL. Couldn't make it this trip.





Jeff C. said:


> Oh yeah Wy, I picked 3 ticks off of me today too.




And the hits keep coming


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 9, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening GW, Wy, Chief and Mrs. H.



Evening Moon


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2017)

Hasn't been one of my better days for sure. When I finally quit mowing it was because of blood loss. I was leaking like a sieve from about 4-5 different spots. Got banged up today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 9, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Told y'all things weren't going my way today.
> MizT changed plans on me and wanted to wait til tomorrow night for steak. We wound up having Dot dogs.



We havin dot dawgs too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2017)

Ticks have to take a break when suckin my blood, otherwise they drown.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We havin dot dawgs too.



Ain't complainin, they was good!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 9, 2017)

Ya'll done made me hungry, LCB. But its was a little to early to eat


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 9, 2017)

Yep Chief, boat is hooked up. Talked to Blood and we are going to meet up in the morning about 7:00 near the ramp that I put in at. Hope that they bite!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Yep Chief, boat is hooked up. Talked to Blood and we are going to meet up in the morning about 7:00 near the ramp that I put in at. Hope that they bite!



Good luck Moon and Blood


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks Wy.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 10, 2017)

Morning Moon


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Yep Chief, boat is hooked up. Talked to Blood and we are going to meet up in the morning about 7:00 near the ramp that I put in at. Hope that they bite!





Wycliff said:


> Good luck Moon and Blood




Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Wycliff, Moon, Blood (wherever you are right now????), Gobblin who just walked in the door and to the rest of the sleeping Driveler Nation.

Did I understand that right????   Blood and Moonbro is going fishing today!!!!!  Oh LAWD, those fish better stay real deep in the water because otherwise, before they know it, they will end up in some HOT grease for sure.

If that really is the game plan, just be safe out there my friends.

Gotta get a shower and get up to the country and install 3  new trail cameras in the woods today.  I received a big box yesterday from big Brown truck with 10 more cameras in it.  Heck, I just ordered them on 6/6/17 and they got here yesterday afternoon about 3 pm.   

I want to get them in the woods asap and see if they perform like this same type cameras have for me in the past.  It was a deal that I couldn't refuse.

Just a quick note to Chief......You need to rest some today  and that is scary about the tick problem too.  The woods is full of them and when I check my trail cameras every week,  I see so many of them on most of the bucks and they love to get onto the "growing antlers" of every buck in the woods as that is a big blood supply for them.  Some of them is as big as your fingernail too as they are full of blood.  You can't take too many chances with those little "suckers" !!!  

CYL......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2017)

moon hope the rods be bending.

morning wybro

mice in the puter are running slow on wheel


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 10, 2017)

Morning EE and Gobblin


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 10, 2017)

Ya'll have a good day


----------



## cramer (Jun 10, 2017)

Morning Wy, Gobblin, Moon, EE, Chief & BoG
Thanks for the coffee G

Good luck Moon & BoG on the lake.


----------



## cramer (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks for all of the prayers for our granddaughter!
Doctors gave a good report and are cutting her meds to every other day beginning the 19th.
Hoping to alleviate all meds in a month after that.
Just have to keep reduced fluid intake, sodium and protein.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

Mornin folks!

Good fishing today Moon and blood.

Cramer, that's good news.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2017)

cramer,  yw and that's good news


----------



## cramer (Jun 10, 2017)

What a beautiful day
Can't wait to see pics from Moonpie & Blood
It's one thing for them to fish together ( DNR will probably have to impose new limits after this ) , but if they start cooking together - we all better get in the truck and head their way


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2017)

Dang pup just craaaaaaaped all ova the kitchen floor.  I covered it up with paper towels to save for Dawn...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang pup just craaaaaaaped all ova the kitchen floor.  I covered it up with paper towels to save for Dawn...





Were you holdin yo nose?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Were you holdin yo nose?





Looks like somebody thru out 'bout 10 cans 'o chocolate pudding.   Thank the Lawd I couldn't smell it, but I did gag . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

I've got a bite on the back of my neck from yesterday while mowing, I remember slapping at it and smashing something. I think it was a spider. Joker itches about as bad as the tick that had lock jaw on me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2017)

Try the tablespoon full of apple cider vinegar the night before, folks. Seriously. It works for most folks to keep ticks and redbugs from attaching to you. I`m in the woods nearly everyday at some point, and I would be et up if not for vinegar. I covered nearly a mile of creek swamp yesterday gathering chants, and some of that area is thick. Give it  a try.

Tick and redbug free since 1978.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2017)

vinegar doesn't keep the mosquitoes off.   Don't know about spiders.  

Chief if the bite on the neck feels warms it probably was a spider.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> vinegar doesn't keep the mosquitoes off.   Don't know about spiders.
> 
> Chief if the bite on the neck feels warms it probably was a spider.





Nope, it don`t stop skeeters, sand gnats, or yellow flies. Spiders either. I ended up wrapped up in spiders. Not worried about them varmints though. Not really worried about redbugs either, but ticks carry some mighty fearsome diseases.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Try the tablespoon full of apple cider vinegar the night before, folks. Seriously. It works for most folks to keep ticks and redbugs from attaching to you. I`m in the woods nearly everyday at some point, and I would be et up if not for vinegar. I covered nearly a mile of creek swamp yesterday gathering chants, and some of that area is thick. Give it  a try.
> 
> Tick and redbug free since 1978.



I'm going to give it a try Nic. I rarely get a tick or red it bite in my yard, but often do get them up at ol home place. Of course, I don't keep it quite as well groomed on as regular basis as my yard and there are a couple big natural areas up there on both sides of that house. That's probably where they are coming from.



gobbleinwoods said:


> vinegar doesn't keep the mosquitoes off.   Don't know about spiders.
> 
> Chief if the bite on the neck feels warms it probably was a spider.



Not sure if it feels warm or not gobblein, but I know it's there.

Going back up there in a few minutes to finish it up, but going to use Jag's rider instead of walk behind. That should help.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

This was the second tick this week that got bit into me while mowing grass behind a big walk behind mower. Pulled 3 more off crawling.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

Cold'un going down smoove! Picked another tick off, not bit in though. Had to get off mower to pick up a bunch of sticks and limbs, but had sprayed with Repel taking some precaution.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

Hope Moon n bloodbro wearin'em out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2017)

I keep enough likker in my system that snakes, ticks, chiggers, sqeeters, yello flies, don't mess wit me, I'ma BAD MAN !!! 


Dranks on me bro's!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I keep enough likker in my system that snakes, ticks, chiggers, sqeeters, yello flies, don't mess wit me, I'ma BAD MAN !!!
> 
> 
> Dranks on me bro's!!!



   

You don't cut no grass, pick up sticks and limbs. You da BIG DOG!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 10, 2017)

Evening folks. Got to spend some time in boat today with Bloodbro. We really had a good time to say the least! Even managed to catch a good mess of squealers. Sent him home smiling with enough for supper any way. Talked to him a short while ago and they are barley moving on I-20. Told him  I wasn't moving either, course that was because I was sitting in the driveway. Not gonna repeat what he said ! Everyone be very mindful about them ticks! ACV with the mother like Nic said. I use Braggs. Have a friend that got the alpha gal virus from a lone star tick bite this past deer season. No more red meat and pork for him! I gave him a big load of fish the last time we met. I'm sure Bloodbro will weigh in sooner or later.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 10, 2017)

In the recliner with the first BLD. Thanks Quackbro!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2017)

why is blood on I20?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

Sounds like a good time and some squealers to boot, Moobro.

10-4 on the ticks. When I get back home next week I'm going to spray the entire yard and the natural areas with insecticide. I've never liked spraying it because of killing the beneficial insects, but I ain't takin anymore chances all Summer long.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> why is blood on I20?



From the lake.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 10, 2017)

He spent the night in a friends cabin near lake Oconee to keep from a long drive this morning GW.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2017)

dang and I live just off I20 near Covington and he didn't stop for a cold one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

Gonna grill those steaks tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

Got ALL the grass mowed on the same plane for a change. Can't remember the last time it was all mowed within a day of each other on both yards.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2017)

looking like frozen store bought fish here.  wheeeeeeee


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 10, 2017)

Not sure about grub here yet. May drank my supper and snack a little.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Not sure about grub here yet. May drank my supper and snack a little.



Looks like I may be doing the same, MizT wants me to hold off on the steaks tonight now. 

She went into work early this morning and worked over half a day, then took Jag to the little block party the little town where he works puts on the 2nd Saturday of each month through the Summer months. She's wore out now, so am I after bouncin around on that mower.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 10, 2017)

Time to kick back Chief. I've got the boat backed under the shed and battery charging. May hit em again early in the morning for a little while.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 10, 2017)

Evening


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 10, 2017)

2 more nights and I'm done for while


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 10, 2017)

Chief you ever decide if your going to make it to WAR


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Time to kick back Chief. I've got the boat backed under the shed and battery charging. May hit em again early in the morning for a little while.



Moon probly snorin by now. 



Wycliff said:


> Chief you ever decide if your going to make it to WAR



Evening Wy, let me look at them dates again. I've got to check something out real quick.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 10, 2017)

Howdy Wy. Nope Chief, 2nd BLD. Quackbro is buying tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Wy. Nope Chief, 2nd BLD. Quackbro is buying tonight.



Hangin tough huh? I bet you tired though.

I'm wore out myself, but scared to kick back too much, don't want to fall asleep anytime soon. 

I sippin a few!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

Wybro, I'm still trying to figure out whether I just ride up for a day, pay them a visit and meet folks. MizT, myself, and a buddy in NOLA are discussing us going down to see them the very next weekend. As a matter of fact, I'm waiting for him to call me back this evening when he gets off work. I'll probably make a decision after talking to him and let you know something definite.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 10, 2017)

Ticks.
I don't recall having one bite me in over 15 maybe 20 years now.  I don't know why my. But they don't like me?  Found em crawling a couple times tops in that time....  But no biting.
Lucky I guess?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

I was piddlin out in the yard and Dadgum no seeums ate me up, quick. Had to take a benydryl and wash it down with a cold'un.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 10, 2017)

Jeff, did you get that mantle all settled in????


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 10, 2017)

Colduns fix life's little problems don't they


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> Ticks.
> I don't recall having one bite me in over 15 maybe 20 years now.  I don't know why my. But they don't like me?  Found em crawling a couple times tops in that time....  But no biting.
> Lucky I guess?



You are a lucky man, insects love my blood for some reason. Probly cause they know it's thin and can guzzle it quick.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> Jeff, did you get that mantle all settled in????



Sure did Chris, it sure looks good and have had many compliments on it. Can't thank you enough man!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

Now if I could just sell my house.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 10, 2017)

Good evening T-N-T. Chief looks like I have caught my 2nd wind. Gonna be salmon patties here tonight.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Wybro, I'm still trying to figure out whether I just ride up for a day, pay them a visit and meet folks. MizT, myself, and a buddy in NOLA are discussing us going down to see them the very next weekend. As a matter of fact, I'm waiting for him to call me back this evening when he gets off work. I'll probably make a decision after talking to him and let you know something definite.



Ok, don't know if we'll camp or not either. Need to ride up to Newport and check on the place up there.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 10, 2017)

Ok good.  I was nervous that day you left. But knew it was straightforward enough there shouldn't be any issues. But still.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 10, 2017)

I wish like the devil I was slower with my travels this year so I could make WAR.  I'd love to meet more of y'all.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 10, 2017)

And hang with Wy and little wy again.  Hang with the Jag, and chief as well.
Just sucks that schedule is not going to allow it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

Dr told my Mom when I was a kid that I was allergic to insect bites. They've always tore me up, skeeters, bees, ants, chiggers, ticks, no seeums, etc., anything that bites as far as insects are concerned. Mostly make me itch terribly or welp up bad.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Ok, don't know if we'll camp or not either. Need to ride up to Newport and check on the place up there.



Let me know if you are just riding up for a day, I may just do the same with you.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 10, 2017)

When you going to Nola Chief?


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 10, 2017)

Y'all should jump over to the last page of the Billy thread and see my tattoo pics.  Being as no one is posting in it....


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 10, 2017)

That will be page 10 for those who get caught up in a read back situation and get lost in the Billy thread


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> Ok good.  I was nervous that day you left. But knew it was straightforward enough there shouldn't be any issues. But still.



I just had to tinker with it a tad, nothing serious. It was due to that tile behind it, easy adjustment.



T-N-T said:


> And hang with Wy and little wy again.  Hang with the Jag, and chief as well.
> Just sucks that schedule is not going to allow it



10-4, many times it seems as though I've got an opportunity to go and something comes up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> When you going to Nola Chief?



If it pans out the Friday before the 4th of July. Unfortunately, I'll actually have to return home on the 4th, MizT couldn't get off on that Wednesday afterward.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 10, 2017)

Well dang Chief!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> Y'all should jump over to the last page of the Billy thread and see my tattoo pics.  Being as no one is posting in it....



Big ol tat, looks good! Them things ain't cheap.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 10, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> Y'all should jump over to the last page of the Billy thread and see my tattoo pics.  Being as no one is posting in it....



Looks good TNT, be careful with those reactions you're having with the inks. I got one on my arm that I was allergic to the red ink they used. Took 2 years of steroid shots before my body was able to push the red out of my skin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Well dang Chief!



Yeah I know, absolutely sucks. 

I guess the only thing good about it is that there probably won't be much travel/Interstate traffic coming home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Looks good TNT, be careful with those reactions you're having with the inks. I got one on my arm that I was allergic to the red ink they used. Took 2 years of steroid shots before my body was able to push the red out of my skin



Yep, the reds are known for that.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 10, 2017)

I survived a fishing trip with Moon Pie.... First time I ever been fishing with a dude in a Speedo!!!! He had a #3 with angel wings shaved in his back hair???? 
Either way it was a good trip and that man knows how to flat catch fish!!! The only way he could catch more is with dynamite!!! 
Awesome trip Moonbro... You da man!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

How long ago was that Wy? I figured they would've fixed that by now. It was bad years ago with the red.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 10, 2017)

I've had red twice before.  
Never any issues before with tattoos. I'm still not convinced it's a tat reaction or something else just coincidental


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I survived a fishing trip with Moon Pie.... First time I ever been fishing with a dude in a Speedo!!!! He had a #3 with angel wings shaved in his back hair????
> Either way it was a good trip and that man knows how to flat catch fish!!! The only way he could catch more is with dynamite!!!
> Awesome trip Moonbro... You da man!!!!



I heard dat!  

I'mon git in dat boat with that scoundrel  one of these days.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> How long ago was that Wy? I figured they would've fixed that by now. It was bad years ago with the red.



Early nineties, heard the changed them but to scared to go back and get it redone


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 10, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> I've had red twice before.
> Never any issues before with tattoos. I'm still not convinced it's a tat reaction or something else just coincidental



Got red in a tattoo on my leg that was done before my arm and have never had any problem with it


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 10, 2017)

Anytime Chief, we can make that happen! Blood I figured since you had on your pink camo rompers the speedo would be ok! Glad you had a good time Blood.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I survived a fishing trip with Moon Pie.... First time I ever been fishing with a dude in a Speedo!!!! He had a #3 with angel wings shaved in his back hair????
> Either way it was a good trip and that man knows how to flat catch fish!!! The only way he could catch more is with dynamite!!!
> Awesome trip Moonbro... You da man!!!!



Glad ya'll had a good time


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Got red in a tattoo on my leg that was done before my arm and have never had any problem with it



Yeah, now that's strange. I tattooed someone years ago when I was about 19....old Skool. 

The red in his caused a reaction, only the red. Puffed up real bad and had to have the red removed.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, now that's strange. I tattooed someone years ago when I was about 19....old Skool.
> 
> The red in his caused a reaction, only the red. Puffed up real bad and had to have the red removed.



That's what mine did, but my skin pushed the red out over time.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 10, 2017)

I've been reading a ton this week on ink and reactions. Inks have metals and plastics and strange chemicals in em.  No FDA approval either.  "Trade secrets" on ingredients, so they won't disclose what's in them from one brand to the next


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm healing fine. Just have swollen extremities.  Sore joints.  That's going down now and getting better

Could be the gout, roumatoid arthritis, bad salt reaction, or a bunch of other stuff....


Could be too much tattoo trauma at one time too....

SMH


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Anytime Chief, we can make that happen! Blood I figured since you had on your pink camo rompers the speedo would be ok! Glad you had a good time Blood.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 10, 2017)

Wow T-N-T that's a really big tat! Hope you can get straightened out on the reaction.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm going to get one more soon


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks for the well wishes yall


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> I've been reading a ton this week on ink and reactions. Inks have metals and plastics and strange chemicals in em.  No FDA approval either.  "Trade secrets" on ingredients, so they won't disclose what's in them from one brand to the next



Wow, that's  considering tattoos.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 10, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> I'm going to get one more soon



Addictive. But I'm done for a while with this giant one....


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Wow, that's  considering tattoos.



Right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> I'm healing fine. Just have swollen extremities.  Sore joints.  That's going down now and getting better
> 
> Could be the gout, roumatoid arthritis, bad salt reaction, or a bunch of other stuff....
> 
> ...



Heal up, bud!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

Daughters ex fiancé is a tattoo artist, told me recently he can get up to $125.00 an hour depending on the tattoo.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Daughters ex fiancé is a tattoo artist, told me recently he can get up to $125.00 an hour depending on the tattoo.



I talked to guys in Savannah getting 150

I'm paying 100


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

I see MizSticky Wabbit peekin in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> I talked to guys in Savannah getting 150
> 
> I'm paying 100



Yep, he could probably get more being in such close proximity to ATL. I found out that they have their own styles. He has an old school style, I believe. I think they tend to be a little less intricate, but can be large. 

I'm just guessing, I'm no tattoo expert by no means.


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 10, 2017)

Good evening my beautiful peeples !!

Yep chief...had to catch up on previous posts to see what I've missed.

Fishin' in rompers, squealers, traffic, ticks and tattoos!   Got it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Good evening my beautiful peeples !!
> 
> Yep chief...had to catch up on previous posts to see what I've missed.
> 
> Fishin' in rompers, squealers, traffic, ticks and tattoos!   Got it!



If nothin else glue bunny, we are expert drivelers.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 10, 2017)

That just about covers it Glue Bunny.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 10, 2017)

We pushing this one right along.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 10, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Good evening my beautiful peeples !!
> 
> Yep chief...had to catch up on previous posts to see what I've missed.
> 
> Fishin' in rompers, squealers, traffic, ticks and tattoos!   Got it!



Yep, we're up on all the new styles


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2017)

MizT, Jag, and I all had a late lunch, that's why we put off grillin the steaks. Dang if I ain't gettin hungry now, might have to go roust somethin up for us.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 10, 2017)

Bought chicken wings for dinner, already ate them. Gonna be a long night


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> If nothin else glue bunny, we are expert drivelers.



Yep ....just hanging out and learning from the Best!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 10, 2017)

Sooo! Whats wrong with a man romper???


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Sooo! Whats wrong with a man romper???



Probably be fine if wore with mantyhose


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Wycliff (Jun 11, 2017)

fomohowas


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Wy? I don't imagine anybody else is up yet. Headed back to the lake again this morning. So many fish so little time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2017)

I am up and reading back.   For a Sat nite there was lots of activity.

First cup down ready for another.  What an eye opener moonbro?


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 11, 2017)

Morning fellas


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2017)

howdy wybro


----------



## cramer (Jun 11, 2017)

Morning Gobblin - Missed WY & MoonPie
You gotta get up early in the morning.... to catch them 
Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2017)

yw cramer


----------



## cramer (Jun 11, 2017)

When Chief gets a notion to put his feets on the floor, I feel the need to tell him I use a variant of Nic's tick and chigger control measure - pickle juice
Seems to be a little easier to swallow, but also a lot handier
Also, keeping a cold pickle nearby while your out in the heat is about like eating a popsicle that won't melt in the cooler
Just remind me when Chief wakes up and clears his head


----------



## cramer (Jun 11, 2017)

Nic fails to mention he chases that apple cider vinegar with Makers Mark to keep his bones lubricated


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2017)

Mornin folks! 

Gotta roll to Lafayette to day.

Cramer, I've heard of people drink pickle juice like that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2017)

most pickles are made with white not apple cider vinegar.

pickle juice is best for a muscle cramp but is high in salt and bad for those with bp issues.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> most pickles are made with white not apple cider vinegar.
> 
> pickle juice is best for a muscle cramp but is high in salt and bad for those with bp issues.



Now that you mention it, I believe the muscle cramps are what I've heard people drink it for.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2017)

It is the salt in the pickle juice that cures the cramps.   Remember salt tablets they used to pass out at practice in HS?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2017)

I've gotta butterfly tattoed right above my butt crack...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is the salt in the pickle juice that cures the cramps.   Remember salt tablets they used to pass out at practice in HS?




We use to pound those yellow salt tabs !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 11, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday morning to you Wycliiff (who is probably already home and sleeping by now), Moonbro (who has already caught 34 squealers this morning), Gobblin who always shows up with some really good coffee for everyone), Cramer (who I've missed recently), Jeffro (who is one more hard working, hard-headed, non-stop on the move people that I know), Quackbro (who finally, like me just woke up after a good night of over 7 hours of beauty sleep which was surely needed), and to the rest of all of you fine Drivelers out there this morning.    

After reading back, I think that I might need to drink about a quart of apple cider vinegar, a pint of pickle juice, and maybe an ice cold Coca Cola before I face the rest of today head-on !!!!  


OH, before I forget........I would have loved to have watched the fishing excursion of Moonpie and Blood yesterday.  I bet that was awesome for sure and I'm glad that they made it happen especially in such great weather too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've gotta butterfly tattoed right above my butt crack...



That is NOT a Tattoo...that is just a photo that Ms Dawn took of that butterfly as it flew right outta your rear-end !!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> That is NOT a Tattoo...that is just a photo that Ms Dawn took of that butterfly as it flew right outta your rear-end !!!!!!



 

Mornin Mike.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 11, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is the salt in the pickle juice that cures the cramps.   Remember salt tablets they used to pass out at practice in HS?



Gobblin, you just brought back some memories for sure as I remember those really hot summertime football practices and the salt tablets involved just like it was yesterday.  I also remember because I drank "two" cups of water during practice one day, that as punishment, one of the coaches made me run 200 yards of "stop and go" after the normal practice.  I thought that I was going to die that day.  I still have very vivid memories of those days even though they happened back close to 50  years ago now.  Man, that was some torture back then for sure.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mike.



Good Morning to you.  Don't forget, the Lord said that the Sabbath is a DAY OF REST ...........if your name is Jeff OR that you are a DRIVELER !!!!!!!  

Take it really easy today because you have burning the candle at both ends and also "three places" in the middle  lately too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2017)

Fried up some Crappie filets, cheekun fangers, okra, and scalloped squash along with some of Dawns cole slaw last night !!!  


Promise you'll throw yellow squash away to eat the scalloped ones !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2017)

Mornin...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2017)

Moanin bloodbro !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin bloodbro !!!



I am a little sunburned from yesterday.... 

Morning buddy how are youns


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2017)

blood how are you sunburnt?   After all that front porch sitting?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2017)

Packed an ready to roll, just waiting on these boys. They seem to always be later than our target time. These younguns aren't that punctual, but they dang sure get the job done.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2017)

Going to use them for a few minutes for a training opportunity with Bertimus when they arrive. I've already warned them in advance.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood how are you sunburnt?   After all that front porch sitting?



That porch has a roof over it... Its the tops of my legs... They are roasted


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2017)

Blew right by your area yesterday Gobblin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Going to use them for a few minutes for a training opportunity with Bertimus when they arrive. I've already warned them in advance.





Chiefbro gonna use rookies/co-worker for attack dummies . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2017)

H22's breakfast.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2017)

Bacon=yes. Tomato juice =yuck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro gonna use rookies/co-worker for attack dummies . .



I've pre warned them, they said they are good to go. I've got the Ecollar strapped around his neck if he gets out of hand.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22's breakfast.



Great breakfast!

Speaking of breakfast, I haven't had a dang thing except coffee.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22's breakfast.




Don't do mater juice, but why muck up bacon in it ??





Jeff C. said:


> I've pre warned them, they said they are good to go. I've got the Ecollar strapped around his neck if he gets out of hand.





Best 'o luck to Chiefbros co-workers . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> I talked to guys in Savannah getting 150
> 
> I'm paying 100



Dang. That's a good price.  My son got a half sleeve honoring my diddy's service in WW2. 450.00.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2017)

Rut roh, not sure the shrooms I picked were Chantrelles, I'm hallucinating . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang. That's a good price.  My son got a half sleeve honoring my diddy's service in WW2. 450.00.





Got my Tat fo free . . . I swapped out a lil sumpin sumpin . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2017)

Long time ago. Cody was 18 and still in a band. First and only tat. The numbers are the ship my Diddy was on.The underside is an anchor that says Da (That's what  Cody calls him) on the wood part of the anchor.  and kilroy. Diddy always drew kilroy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Blew right by your area yesterday Gobblin



yes you did.   Oh well if you hadn't hurried by you would have missed the traffic on I20.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yes you did.   Oh well if you hadn't hurried by you would have missed the traffic on I20.



 Idjit... Next time I will call ahead for reservations at Gobbleinthewoods bed an breakfast....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2017)

My first day attending Moon pies school of drop shot catfishing.... Its more catching than fishing!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2017)

I recognize that cooler so those look like moon's fish. Where are yours?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> My first day attending Moon pies school of drop shot catfishing.... Its more catching than fishing!



That's awesome.  Moonpie is fun aint he.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 11, 2017)

*More squealers.*

Went back today and managed to catch another good mess. Hate you got sunburned Bloodbro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2017)

Another good day on the water for moon


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Went back today and managed to catch another good mess. Hate you got sunburned Bloodbro.



Moon be slacking today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2017)

About 45 mins out from buddy's place. Traffic has sucked today.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Sometimes they just don't read script Chief. Had 70 so it wasn't a complete wash out. Found one spot today that they were a little deeper and those bit pretty good for a little while. Located em in 28 to 32 ft. Safe travels Chief.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 11, 2017)

Afternoon, ya'll making me want to do some fishing


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2017)

I agree wybro,  fishing bug has bit me too


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 11, 2017)

Bought a jon boat about 2 weeks ago, I still haven't seen it but hopefully it was a good deal


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Bought a jon boat about 2 weeks ago, I still haven't seen it but hopefully it was a good deal



Is it from a Saudi prince who is upgrading?   Two weeks and you haven't seen it  do tell


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2017)

There is a green blob on the radar about 5 miles due north of me.  Be nice if it drifted this way.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 11, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is it from a Saudi prince who is upgrading?   Two weeks and you haven't seen it  do tell



Gave my sister the money to pay for it for me, been working so much that I haven't had a chance to go look at it


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 11, 2017)

But I start 18 days off in the morning


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 11, 2017)

Sunday evening youngins down in God's Country.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 11, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Went back today and managed to catch another good mess. Hate you got sunburned Bloodbro.



Moon I wish you would quit posting those pics of the squealers. You know that is my favorite fish. Makes me hungry just thinking about them.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 11, 2017)

Evening Charlie, Moon does like to tempt us with them squealers


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 11, 2017)

He wont mail me any of them WY.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2017)

Grilt skrimps, green beans, and mac and cheese


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2017)

Drunkbro must not be letting Blood on the puter tonight


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Drunkbro must not be letting Blood on the puter tonight



Stupid inner net be slow like dialup!
sup Wybro.... You about ta be awf some days aint ya


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Stupid inner net be slow like dialup!
> sup Wybro.... You about ta be awf some days aint ya



Yes sir, may have to go to rehab after this many days off


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 12, 2017)

Good morning Wy and Bloodbro. 18 days off. Wow! How is the sunburn Blood?


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2017)

Morning Moon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 12, 2017)

Sounds like you are in for some serious R&R Wy!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2017)

Just a couple more hours


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sounds like you are in for some serious R&R Wy!



Hopefully it works out that way, gonna try and get in some fishing, hiking, and resting


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 12, 2017)

Hope you enjoy every minute of it! You have been pulling a long stretch at work!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 12, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Wycliff, Blood, Moonpie, Gobblin and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Reading back, it looks like a bunch of things happened over the weekend for sure.  I am hungry this morning after seeing all of this "See-Food" on this website.  

As for Wybro, getting 18 days off is like a month of Sundays being off work and you won't know just ho to act after that !!!!

Coffee sounds good right about now too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Wy and Bloodbro. 18 days off. Wow! How is the sunburn Blood?



Its getting better


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 12, 2017)

OH, and a sad note to pass along to all of you that spend any time around the water too.  Please be safe out there as you don't always get a second chance.  It only takes a few seconds on inattention for this to happen.  

I just saw on the local news that a 4-year old drowned yesterday at a family outing on Clark's Hill Lake.  They had enjoyed swimming and the child DID have her life-jacket on but they left the water to eat and then took it off while eating.  Somehow, the little girl ended up back in the water within a short time after eating and unfortunately drowned.   Prayers being sent for this family and their friends.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2017)

EE, coffee does sound good; smells good too

morning blood, wy, moon

someone else better be on coffee duty for the next 10 days--this is your only warning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 12, 2017)

Blood, is it true that you have to purchase a separate "Squealer License" if you go fishing with Moonbro ?????

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, is it true that you have to purchase a separate "Squealer License" if you go fishing with Moonbro ?????
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.



I am sure the DNR follows moonbro to make sure he is legal as many as he always boats.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 12, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, coffee does sound good; smells good too
> 
> morning blood, wy, moon
> 
> someone else better be on coffee duty for the next 10 days--this is your only warning.




Wait a minute, YOU AND WYCLIFF are going ON A 10-DAY fishing excursion with Moonbro too !!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Hopefully it works out that way, gonna try and get in some fishing, hiking, and resting



You didn't mention 12 oz curles


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 12, 2017)

Good thing about squealers there is no limit on size or numbers. You can keep all that you want to clean. And I don't mind cleaning them. Blood showed me a trick in how you clean them.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2017)

yep EE, I am going to lose interwebs for a while


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2017)

I'd rather scale bream then skin squealers


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 12, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep EE, I am going to lose interwebs for a while




The mountains must be calling you !!!!!  If so, I don't blame you as that is a nice peaceful place to be for sure.  I had hoped to spend a couple of days up that way this month with a friend of mine before any Florida vacation time got here but time is running out it seems.  

I enjoyed the cabin that Teresa and I went to not too far down the road from your place was really quiet and peaceful for several days back a few years ago.  The ONLY other inhabitants besides us in the vicinity was the squirrels and bears.  Unfortunately, we never got a chance to jump in the Hot-Tub Nekkid either !!!!   

Of course, I do hear the Troll Tavern calling my name as well for one of those Taco Salads.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> You didn't mention 12 oz curles



Thought that was a given, and will be done with most of these


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 12, 2017)

Morning smart folks


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 12, 2017)

Oh, me and my bad manners. Morning EE and GW.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2017)

hey fuzzy,  I see why you are upset on loosing that girl.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2017)

Morning Fuzzy


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2017)

Also morning GW, Blood and EE


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good thing about squealers there is no limit on size or numbers. You can keep all that you want to clean. And I don't mind cleaning them. Blood showed me a trick in how you clean them.



Yeah right... It would've took me hrs to clean all them fish! You are the best my friend!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Thought that was a given, and will be done with most of these



My bad enjoy your time off bro!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 12, 2017)

Morning Fuzzy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2017)

Mornin folks!

Live in Lafayette, probably gon be a wet one today.
Drove through a good bit a rain yesterday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!
> 
> Live in Lafayette, probably gon be a wet one today.
> Drove through a good bit a rain yesterday.



Morning chief .... have a good day today!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!
> 
> Live in Lafayette, probably gon be a wet one today.
> Drove through a good bit a rain yesterday.


Let the good eatin commence!


blood on the ground said:


> Morning chief .... have a good day today!


Howudoin?

 Happy Rainy Monday folks!  Gotta go help with the deposit.........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2017)

morning keebs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2017)

hey MzH22,

You working alone again this week?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey MzH22,
> 
> You working alone again this week?



Nope. Erybody back from vaca. Boss #2 aint shut up since he walked in the door.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nope. Erybody back from vaca. Boss #2 aint shut up since he walked in the door.



Just a mid-morning fly-by.  Good Morning Chief, Keebs, and Mrs H.

Mrs. H, is dat #2 boss still talking in his sleep this morning ????????????    I thought that he would snoring rather loudly by now !!!!!!  

Also tell Mr H that I said Hello too since I haven't seen either of you two in a month of Sundays for sure.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 12, 2017)

Morning Chief, Keebs and Mrs. H. We getting a little shower off and on. Calling for rain all week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Let the good eatin commence!
> 
> Howudoin?
> 
> Happy Rainy Monday folks!  Gotta go help with the deposit.........



Baby Doll, it commenced last night. 



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief, Keebs and Mrs. H. We getting a little shower off and on. Calling for rain all week.



No rain necessary at this time, the humidity is 99.9 %.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2017)

Fixin to head to catering and see what Cajun food they prepared today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2017)

Hey!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2017)

ya know, ya just cain't fix stoopid, that's all I'll say!...........

Lunch call???
pasta salit, sliced mater, zuchini/sqiush & onion grilled & grilled poke chops............ chocolate delight for DEsert compliments of a renter from yesterday........ she forgot to put it out so there was a whole container and she said, ya'll please, get at least half of it!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!!  Vacation winding down.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon _*bro's*_ !!!  Vacation winding down.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2017)

Keebs said:


>





Gals can be bro's too !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2017)

Man it's humid out ...  Gonna wait til the sun goes down to bush hog mine and Tate's road frontage..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gals can be bro's too !!!


 really??? like you mean, you could be a dudet???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2017)

Keebs said:


> really??? like you mean, you could be a dudet???





Only if ya spell it right , "doodette.."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2017)

I smella Possum . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 12, 2017)

Howdy Mud and Quackbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Mud and Quackbro.





'Sup Squealerbro ???


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 12, 2017)

Just trying to get through this Moanday Quack. When you go back to work?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only if ya spell it right , "doodette.."


whateva..............


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> _*Just trying to get through this Moanday*_ Quack. When you go back to work?


 Amen to that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2017)

Rain finally came down here, but we had been done outdoors. Helped cool it down outside.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2017)

Goin into the boring rehearsals.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 12, 2017)

Evening Chief. Sounds like you are bored. Got the fish from yesterday cleaned and vacuum sealed. A friend brought us some peaches and cream corn. Got it ready to silk and blanch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Chief. Sounds like you are bored. Got the fish from yesterday cleaned and vacuum sealed. A friend brought us some peaches and cream corn. Got it ready to silk and blanch.



Yessir Moon, at times it gets very boring. I shouldn't complain.

Man, some fresh creamed corn sho is good, peaches too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2017)

Live from work....7-7 this week


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Just trying to get through this Moanday Quack. When you go back to work?





Keebs said:


> whateva..............





Keebs said:


> Amen to that!




Not that it's any of ya'lls bizness, but Wed night.  Not sure if Dawn and I are gonna make it that long. .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2017)

Come on 7am


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2017)

Checkers burgers rule


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 13, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Checkers burgers rule



Yep

Wish we had one near here


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep
> 
> Wish we had one near here



How's it going buddy


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 13, 2017)

Good Morning Blood, RUTTNBUCK, and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers this morning.

I'm going to try and do some work this morning before the rains come back if my knee holds out.

Looks like someone else is going to have fix the coffee while Gobblin is "missing in action" for several days.  I think that I will sneak up to his mountain cabin and grab the spare key and stay a few days up there in the cooler weather.  Heck, I might even smoke some grass.....eerrrr,  I mean cut the grass while I am up there too.  I might even walk down to his "private stream"  and catch me some of those huge trout for supper too.  I'm sure that he won't know about it since I will clean it back up and leave it just like I found it.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 13, 2017)

Morning EE, Blood and RnB.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2017)

Mernin EE and Moon


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 13, 2017)

Morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 13, 2017)

Morning Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2017)

Good Mornin folks, live from NOLA. Knock this one out today and head back home tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Mornin folks, live from NOLA. Knock this one out today and head back home tomorrow.


Sho wish I lived closer I'd put in an order for some of the goodies you're bringing back!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy.


Mernin!


Wycliff said:


> Morning


Howudoin?


blood on the ground said:


> Mernin EE and Moon


whatsup?

How ya'll are??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2017)

Grrrrrrrrrrr, crap.  Left my lights on my tractor, she b dead.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2017)

mornin


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr, crap.  Left my lights on my tractor, she b dead.


accidentally on purpose?


mudracing101 said:


> mornin


Hey you!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr, crap.  Left my lights on my tractor, she b dead.



How convenient


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 13, 2017)

Morning Keebs,Chief,Quackbro, Mud and GW. Safe travels Chief, hope you get to stock up on some goodies!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr, crap.  Left my lights on my tractor, she b dead.



Wait. I thought you and Dawn were in PCB? I'm so confused. 


Oh. Mornin!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 13, 2017)

Morning Mrs. H.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2017)

Quack took his tractor to the beach???


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2017)

Odd....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2017)

Keebs said:


> accidentally on purpose?
> 
> Hey you!





gobbleinwoods said:


> How convenient




Naw, not like that. Finished up the road frontage and left the lights on. Spent an hour on it this morning.




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait. I thought you and Dawn were in PCB? I'm so confused.
> 
> 
> Oh. Mornin!




I think that's next week ??  I just show up when folks tell me too . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs. H.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> Odd....



I saw lots o tractors at the beach this year.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hey champ!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> Quack took his tractor to the beach???





Da Possum said:


> Odd....





You'd be surprised where you see me an ole Blue !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You'd be surprised where you see me an ole Blue !!!



Just not moving right now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just not moving right now





She's good, just got serviced by a diesel mechanic from work and went ahead and installed a new battery..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's good, just got serviced by a diesel mechanic from work and went ahead and installed a new battery..


I need some road frontage work done, when you available?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2017)

This mornin at Edisto police dept. Pretty cool! 
This small boat washed up near beach access 24 this morning. The boat had a letter stating that it was a 5th grade class project from Summit-Questa Montessori School in Davie, Florida near Fort Lauderdale. We brought the boat back to the department and I called the school to let them know that we had recovered the boat. They told me that they had last launched the boat four years ago. I can’t imagine where it has gone in that time!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 13, 2017)

Kewl ride this morning with a couple of real nice Muley bucks givin me a chance for a couple of shots


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This mornin at Edisto police dept. Pretty cool!
> This small boat washed up near beach access 24 this morning. The boat had a letter stating that it was a 5th grade class project from Summit-Questa Montessori School in Davie, Florida near Fort Lauderdale. We brought the boat back to the department and I called the school to let them know that we had recovered the boat. They told me that they had last launched the boat four years ago. I can’t imagine where it has gone in that time!


That's littering , they should fine the school. Trashing up my ocean.



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Kewl ride this morning with a couple of real nice Muley bucks givin me a chance for a couple of shots



Cool pics


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I need some road frontage work done, when you available?




I'm available for frontage and backage . . 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> This mornin at Edisto police dept. Pretty cool!
> This small boat washed up near beach access 24 this morning. The boat had a letter stating that it was a 5th grade class project from Summit-Questa Montessori School in Davie, Florida near Fort Lauderdale. We brought the boat back to the department and I called the school to let them know that we had recovered the boat. They told me that they had last launched the boat four years ago. I can’t imagine where it has gone in that time!




That's really cool !!!



Great pics Uncle Stona !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This mornin at Edisto police dept. Pretty cool!
> This small boat washed up near beach access 24 this morning. The boat had a letter stating that it was a 5th grade class project from Summit-Questa Montessori School in Davie, Florida near Fort Lauderdale. We brought the boat back to the department and I called the school to let them know that we had recovered the boat. They told me that they had last launched the boat four years ago. I can’t imagine where it has gone in that time!


Kewl!


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Kewl ride this morning with a couple of real nice Muley bucks givin me a chance for a couple of shots


Niiiice!


Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm available for frontage and backage . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How'd I know............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Kewl!
> 
> Niiiice!
> 
> How'd I know............





Just wanted you to know that I'm here for ALL your needs . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just wanted you to know that I'm here for ALL your needs . .


cook, maid, front & back frontage........... yeah, yeah, yeah...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2017)

Keebs said:


> cook, maid, front & back frontage........... yeah, yeah, yeah...........





Dangit woman, it don't get no betta !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2017)

Afternoon folks!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit woman, it don't get no betta !!!


  


Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon folks!


 well hi there, darlin'!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2017)

Mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2017)

Homo tree?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2017)

Really can't believe they've not caught/killed the murders from Putnam county.  Guess I should saddle up...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2017)

Only knee grow up in hera . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2017)

Mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2017)

Taco bell ...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 13, 2017)

Evening folks got the 2nd eye done which on the 1st one they did it for distance and the 2nd one they made a change in the percription and made it a little more nearsighted and now that my very old mind is adjusting to what they call mono vision it's AWESOME. It really gets a little better every day and I can't believe just how blind I was

Life is good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2017)

Hard to believe a divorce will cost you over a half a million when you just don't have that much . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hard to believe a divorce will cost you over a half a million when you just don't have that much . .



But you might come up with it in the future


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 14, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> But you might come up with it in the future




I have no future ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2017)

OT and ol' blue


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2017)

Drunkbro is on vac next week... Heading to floorda. Hope he stays!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Drunkbro is on vac next week... Heading to floorda. Hope he stays!



Seems he is usually out on vaca


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Seems he is usually out on vaca



Very true... 
You burning the candle at both end G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Very true...
> You burning the candle at both end G



Nope it is 7:44 am in Berlin


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> nope it is 7:44 am in berlin



10 4


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 14, 2017)

Good Morning/Day and Happy HUMP DAY to you Gobblin, Blood, and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Gobblin, I hope that you are enjoying yourself and will take some photos so the rest of us can enjoy it too.

I need to drink a "regular" Coca Cola  just to get awake this morning.  Maybe I need a candy bar along with it to get me really wired !!!!  

Dang, I surely miss Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 14, 2017)

Morning GW,EE and Blood. No work today two appointments and our friends sons funeral.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning GW,EE and Blood. No work today two appointments and our friends sons funeral.


's for you & your friends..........


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2017)

Oh, good mornin good folks!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 14, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 14, 2017)

Morning Quackbro, Keebs, Wy and Mrs. H. One appointment down one more to go.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This mornin at Edisto police dept. Pretty cool!
> This small boat washed up near beach access 24 this morning. The boat had a letter stating that it was a 5th grade class project from Summit-Questa Montessori School in Davie, Florida near Fort Lauderdale. We brought the boat back to the department and I called the school to let them know that we had recovered the boat. They told me that they had last launched the boat four years ago. I can’t imagine where it has gone in that time!



The rest of the story. H22 was a little skeptical about the great condition of the boat. This explains it.  Gonna launch it today out of Charleston Harbor.
The boat, named the SS Upper, set sail originally in 2013. The students who put it together and put it out to sea are now in high school. Brothers says he contacted the students Monday, letting them know where it had ended up.

Brothers shared the boat's story on the Edisto Beach Police Department's Facebook page. Through social media, Brothers learned much more about its journey, discovering a much deeper connection to the Lowcountry.

The boat, called the "SS Upper," was provided to the Florida students through the Maine-based Educational Passages program. Educational Passages provides students with unmanned miniature sailboats like the Upper, each fitted with a GPS tracker study ocean currents and wind patterns. 

Soon after setting sail in 2013, Educational Passages founder Richard Baldwin says the Upper and several other mini-boats were blown ashore in the Charleston Harbor by a storm. Several boats were found, but not the SS Upper.

"We searched and searched for it, and nobody could find it," Baldwin says.

Then, a lead. Captain Jay Stewart, from Charleston Harbor Pilots, knew about the Educational Passages boats. He heard about one spotted on Sullivan's Island.

"I was trying to track it down and came to a house where the GPS said it was, and they said it wasn't there," Stewart said.

Flash forward to 2017, and there was still no sign of the Upper, until a chance trip to a Charleston-area Goodwill store by another local woman familiar with Educational Passages.

“This friend of mine, Holly Blair, happens to see it in the store and said, 'Oh my God, that's one of (Dick's) boats,'" Baldwin said Monday.

Stewart got the Upper, and outfitted it to go back out to sea.

"We were able to get a new GPS on it. (Baldwin) wanted me to launch it so they could still see it. We did that on Sunday," Stewart says.

Stewart launched the Upper in the Charleston Harbor, thinking his role in the journey was over. Then on Monday, he saw the Edisto Beach Police Department's Facebook post.

"It immediately returned to Edisto," Stewart said. "I found that (Chief Brothers) had it, and was able to go and get it, so we've got it again."

Stewart plans to return the Upper to the water on Thursday, but this time, he's making sure it gets far out to sea.

"He's going to put it on an auto carrier that's headed to Europe," Baldwin says. "So this ship is going to launch this boat once they're 100 miles off shore."

Baldwin says he predicts the Upper will arrive in Ireland in 4-5 months.

She can be tracked through her GPS on the Educational Passages website.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2017)

I believe I woulda thrown this one back.

HIGH EXPECTATIONS 956 LBS

High Expectations, led by Chris Cook, from Lexington, SC reeled in the winner: a 956-pound monster.
Edisto Watersports and Tackle


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hard to believe a divorce will cost you over a half a million when you just don't have that much . .



You getting divorced QuackBroHole?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I believe I woulda thrown this one back.
> 
> HIGH EXPECTATIONS 956 LBS
> 
> ...



That is one big Dolphin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> That is one big Dolphin.



Flipper's diddy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2017)

Mornin folks!

Fixin to go pickup some fishes @ buddy's in Bay St Louis.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!
> 
> Fixin to go pickup some fishes @ buddy's in Bay St Louis.



 What kinda fish you gittin?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The rest of the story. H22 was a little skeptical about the great condition of the boat. This explains it.  Gonna launch it today out of Charleston Harbor.
> The boat, named the SS Upper, set sail originally in 2013. The students who put it together and put it out to sea are now in high school. Brothers says he contacted the students Monday, letting them know where it had ended up.
> 
> Brothers shared the boat's story on the Edisto Beach Police Department's Facebook page. Through social media, Brothers learned much more about its journey, discovering a much deeper connection to the Lowcountry.
> ...


Kewl!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 14, 2017)

Afternoon,  going to have a BLD


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon,  going to have a BLD



Think I'll join ya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 14, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon,  going to have a BLD





Have juan for me, headed in shortly..


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 14, 2017)

I got you Quack


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2017)

Haven't been home long. Dang boys went out lookin for trouble last night and didn't get til almost noon. Then, by the time we stopped at two different buddy's houses and picked up fish and so forth it was late gettin out of Bay St Louis.

No sooner than we got out on the interstate all lanes stopped due to a hydroplanes car in the Dadgum rain showers we ran through all the way to the Georgia line before it quit.

Good to be home, but butt hurts  along with lower back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What kinda fish you gittin?



Flounder, speckled trouts, and red fishes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2017)

Yum good eats Chief


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2017)

A new day dawns


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2017)

Mornin G... Whats the plan for today


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 15, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy "THIRSTY" Thursday to you Blood, Gobblin, and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers on this side of the ocean this morning !!!!!

Gobblin, I hope that you are having a great time on your trip and we hope to see some photos from it as well.  

Dang, who knew that Gobblin was the founder and CEO of LOVE'S TRUCKSTOPS across the country.  Heck, life without Gobblin's coffee just ain't the same this week  !!!   

The good news is that "Chief" made it home from NOLA and brought back a 1/2 truckload of seafood too.  I think that he needs to teach his traveling companions to behave themselves while on those junkets with all of those beautiful "DIVAS".   I was channel surfing Monday night and came across them and before I knew it, I was in "rehearsals" with those DIVAS and they were "Body-Slamming" me like a pancake and I was loving all of the pain from it too !!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 15, 2017)

Morning EE and Blood. When is the fish fry Blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE and Blood. When is the fish fry Blood?



Morning Moon... I hope soon my friend... Really soon!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 15, 2017)

We are gonna fry some up tonight. Morning Da Possum.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2017)

Stoopid meeting . .


'Morning !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2017)

Mornin Folks! 

Gotta get the Jag to work today. 

EE, you are "ain't right".


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid meeting . .
> 
> 
> 'Morning !!



Moanin, can't think of many that aren't.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 15, 2017)

Morning Chief and Quackbro. Anybody sitting in your chair this morning Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief and Quackbro. Anybody sitting in your chair this morning Quack?





You lost me ??


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 15, 2017)

You said the other day some guy was sitting in your chair at one of the meetings. Just curious.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2017)

Bertimus did good yesterday when the boys dropped me off. No leash, E collar, nothing. I warned them that I was just going to let him out. 

They were out of the car and he came out and barked a couple times and bristled up. I said, "nooo Bert" and I watched his bristle go down. He went to the first guy and just greeted him friendly/normal. He saw the other big galoot and bristled up again as he went toward him. Again I just said "no Bert" and his bristle went down and another friendly greeting. 

I guess he remembered the couple of zappps I hit him with from Sunday when they picked me up. Although, they were standing at the front door on Sunday and just the driveway yesterday.

Either way, I liked what I saw yesterday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2017)

Quack = bad memory


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2017)

Holler back later.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 15, 2017)

Happy mid-morning drive-by to you Moonbro, Quackster, and Chief.


I know down really deep that Quack really does love those Thursday morning meetings !!!!!  

Chief, even the Pope called me Monday night from Lafayette and told me that he was backstage watching the rehearsals and even he was really enjoying things too.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2017)

Mernin!  
Got a boat load of stuff to get done, catch ya'll later!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> You said the other day some guy was sitting in your chair at one of the meetings. Just curious.





My bad, thought you were covering something else . . 



Good night/day bro's/sistas !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 15, 2017)

Sleep fast Quack. Morning Keebs. EE done slipped in and gone again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2017)

Runnin errands, going to kill me some ticks n chiggers today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2017)

Quiet up in here.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 15, 2017)

Evening Chief. Sure is. How is the bug killing going?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2017)

Don't know yet, was about to tackle it when it dawned on me how hot it is, thinkin about all the bugs that are going to latch on me and try to bleed me dry, and then thought why not go chill in the AC with the dogs until it cools down this evenin.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 15, 2017)

good thinking Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> good thinking Chief



Thank you!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 15, 2017)

anytime


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning Moon... I hope soon my friend... Really soon!



Guests and fish smell after three days


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin G... Whats the plan for today



Castles, wine, food, on the boat/floating motel for the next five nights.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 15, 2017)

Afternoon folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Castles, wine, food, on the boat/floating motel for the next five nights.



Oh and moved into a East Germany.  Stood on Spy exchange bridge where Garry Powers was exchanged.  Will post pics when I can.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Castles, wine, food, on the boat/floating motel for the next five nights.



Sounds good gobblein.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2017)

A few pictures of Bertimus now that he's grown up a bit.

Boudreaux showin' Bert he's still the Boss dog round here.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> A few pictures of Bertimus now that he's grown up a bit.
> 
> Boudreaux showin' Bert he's still the Boss dog round here.


 Purty boys!

 I won a drawing today!!!!!!!! 
MANDY........... get this............ a Coach Purse!!!!!!! 
$295 price tag still on it!!
$250 cash will make it someone else's..........


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 15, 2017)

Afternoon my beautiful peeples!

Pretty dogs chief!  Bet folks think twice before coming into your house!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2017)

Afternoon . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> A few pictures of Bertimus now that he's grown up a bit.
> 
> Boudreaux showin' Bert he's still the Boss dog round here.





That is one fine looking dog. Looks like a mix of Plott and Catahoula in it. I do like a brindle dog.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks folks, he has all the characteristics of a very fine dog, just needs to be polished up a tad.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 15, 2017)

Good evening Quack,Nic,Glue Bunny and Chief. I like the color of Bertimus's coat too Chief. Gonna fry up some squealers shortly.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 15, 2017)

I want some squealers..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good evening Quack,Nic,Glue Bunny and Chief. I like the color of Bertimus's coat too Chief. Gonna fry up some squealers shortly.



Yessir, he's a good lookin dog.

Hearin' some distant rumbles of thunder. Sounds like some Tstorms are brewin'.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 15, 2017)

LD when you get to Georgia we can make that happen.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 15, 2017)

Excellent...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> That is one fine looking dog. Looks like a mix of Plott and Catahoula in it. I do like a brindle dog.



He definitely shows characteristics of Catahoula, Nic. I'm personally not very familiar with the Plott's. May have only been around one or two briefly.

Catahoula I'm very familiar with, my sister has owned 2 of them. Did a little training on one of them for her just to get him to halfway listen/pay attention way back in the day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Purty boys!
> 
> I won a drawing today!!!!!!!!
> MANDY........... get this............ a Coach Purse!!!!!!!
> ...


You go girl. You like me. Name brands don't mean a thing to me. Don't take nothin less for it. my girl would love it. Her and the boy have the most expensive taste.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> He definitely shows characteristics of Catahoula, Nic. I'm personally not very familiar with the Plott's. May have only been around one or two briefly.
> 
> Catahoula I'm very familiar with, my sister has owned 2 of them. Did a little training on one of them for her just to get him to halfway listen/pay attention way back in the day.





That one looks just like a Plott except its ears are not quite big as a Plott`s ears. Both those breeds are gritty dogs. If I ever do get another dog in this life it will be a tossup between those two and another Blue Heeler.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2017)

Pretty dogs Jeff fa fa. I'm bout ready for one. Grand doggies don't visit much anymore.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> That one looks just like a Plott except its ears are not quite big as a Plott`s ears. Both those breeds are gritty dogs. If I ever do get another dog in this life it will be a tossup between those two and another Blue Heeler.



Yessir, his ears are definitely shorter than a Plott, and you are dead right on the grittiness. 

I'm really likin' this dog and am very impressed with him so far. There was no way I wasn't going to grab this dog from Daughter when she couldn't keep him any longer.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2017)

H22 just got in the pool.  Hollered for cabana girl.  I had to add an umbrella.  Go girls. He is sick and tiered of being cabana boy.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 15, 2017)

Good move............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pretty dogs Jeff fa fa. I'm bout ready for one. Grand doggies don't visit much anymore.



Thanks, we were just biding our time on another Lab pup as Boo got older and slowly feeble. Kind of threw a kink in our plan with the unexpected addition to Bert though.

I'm likin his protective-watchdog instincts here.

Boo sure is happy Bert showed up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2017)

Wind done got up here with some good gusts. Had to move my truck out from under big pecan.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Wind done got up here with some good gusts. Had to move my truck out from under big pecan.



Getting it here too. Fixin to go inside.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2017)

Think this might just blow around here....hard to tell without lookin @ radar.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2017)

Dadgum Bert ran right in front of MizT's car coming down the driveway. She bumped him at about 7mph and he just bounced off, didn't even phase the big galoot.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Dadgum Bert ran right in front of MizT's car coming down the driveway. She bumped him at about 7mph and he just bounced off, didn't even phase the big galoot.




It's flooding here. Bout time.  We need it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's flooding here. Bout time.  We need it.



All we got was gusty winds, clouds, and thunder, not to mention a bunch of sticks to pick up out of the yard again. 

The price you pay for large shade trees.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> All we got was gusty winds, clouds, and thunder, not to mention a bunch of sticks to pick up out of the yard again.
> 
> The price you pay for large shade trees.



Tell me about it. That's why we had to buy a heater for the pool.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2017)

Severe Tstorm threat til 11:00p here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2017)

Must be midnight'ish there.
Bloohdbro?

Today is Martin Luther exploratory day in Wittenburg--
Think it will reform me?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 16, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Must be midnight'ish there.
> Bloohdbro?
> 
> Today is Martin Luther exploratory day in Wittenburg--
> Think it will reform me?



Morning G!

change... yes we can!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 16, 2017)

Blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Blood?



Yes sir


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 16, 2017)

Got you a pattern to go by on da cafe. You got to work this weekend?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Got you a pattern to go by on da cafe. You got to work this weekend?



Got to bush hog but thats about it


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 16, 2017)

We are gonna hit the lake in the morning and give em a go. Calling for rain, will be keeping an eye on that.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> We are gonna hit the lake in the morning and give em a go. Calling for rain, will be keeping an eye on that.



Aahhhhh they bite in the rain


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 16, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Gobblin, Blood, Moonbro, and to the rest of you sleeping Drivelers.

Gobblin, I hope that you are enjoying your vacation and I am looking forward to seeing your photos.  

I got to bed really late last night so I slept several extra winks this morning in hopes of enhancing my beauty sleep.  Well, it apparently didn't work because I looked in the mirror a few minutes ago and all I saw was a mean looking "Esso-Bee" looking back at me !!!!!   

Got to find me something to eat and drink and get fully awake.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 16, 2017)

Morning EE and Chief. GW sounds like he is having a good time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2017)

Mornin Moon, yep I'm lookin forward to some interesting photos also.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 16, 2017)

Morning drivelers


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 16, 2017)

Morning Fish Hawk. You been getting much time to fish?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2017)

Morning!! Friday!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 16, 2017)

Good morning Mud. You got that right! Been a long week!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> I want some squealers..............





Call Ned Beatty . . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 16, 2017)

Morning Quackbro. Don't think that's what he is talking about.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro. Don't think that's what he is talking about.





You don't know Dave . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You don't know Dave . .



You and LD still playing twister?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You go girl. You like me. Name brands don't mean a thing to me. Don't take nothin less for it. my girl would love it. Her and the boy have the most expensive taste.


  I had *just* gave in & bought a new one, under $30 off of Amazon!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.


Hey there schweetie!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE and Chief. GW sounds like he is having a good time.


 Hiya Moon!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning!! Friday!!


GCDay!!!!!  Board meeting here, gonna be a good'un too! (I planned it!)


Hooked On Quack said:


> Call Ned Beatty . . .




How ya'll are?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2017)

Mornin! 
Happy Friday!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 16, 2017)

Morning GW, Keebs and Mrs. H. Happy Friday is right!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> Happy Friday!


 Yep, I get my tiny terror today and will have him pretty much until next weekend............ ya'll pray for me!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 16, 2017)

Bush hogging is good therapy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2017)

for tiny terror


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> for tiny terror


...................... on second thought, you're probably right!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Yep, I get my tiny terror today and will have him pretty much until next weekend............ ya'll pray for me!



praying for ya girl. 



youknowyouloveit.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> praying for ya girl.
> 
> 
> 
> youknowyouloveit.


I do, until he starts getting homesick for his Mama & his "Pappy"...........gggrrrr, I swear, I keep him more entertained that the two of them together, fishing, playin with the dogs- lawd he loves "his" Chevy, not to mention the pool............ at least I hope he'll remember all the time with me when he gets older.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2017)

ya'll go check out my thread in the campfire. Omenhonkey


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 16, 2017)

Dang Mud, I was trying eat lunch!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I do, until he starts getting homesick for his Mama & his "Pappy"...........gggrrrr, I swear, I keep him more entertained that the two of them together, fishing, playin with the dogs- lawd he loves "his" Chevy, not to mention the pool............ at least I hope he'll remember all the time with me when he gets older.



He won't Neva fuhgitit galfriend!

Got lil Everett comin tonight 

MizT was on da phone with CAITLIN and she said Everett was pitchin a fit because she wouldn't let him see and talk to Ganmaw. Said he was tryin to grab the phone. :


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2017)

ABC's wiff meatballs.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> He won't Neva fuhgitit galfriend!
> 
> Got lil Everett comin tonight
> 
> MizT was on da phone with CAITLIN and she said Everett was pitchin a fit because she wouldn't let him see and talk to Ganmaw. Said he was tryin to grab the phone. :


 mine's like that too, and always wants to know WHO you are talking to.......... I tell him "Nunya"........

Board lunch a hit, I be stuffed!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I do, until he starts getting homesick for his Mama & his "Pappy"...........gggrrrr, I swear, I keep him more entertained that the two of them together, fishing, playin with the dogs- lawd he loves "his" Chevy, not to mention the pool............ at least I hope he'll remember all the time with me when he gets older.



Makin great memories he'll neva forget.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Makin great memories he'll neva forget.


I sure hope so............ can't wait to get his jungle gym fixed up, just gotta get all the hazards cleaned out from under the old oak!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2017)

When ya'll get that jungle gym fixed call me, I love them things.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2017)

Put out 55,000 sq ft of granular insecticide and sprayed an additional 5,000 sq ft of liquid. Pruned my shrubbery this Mornin early.

Wonder how many bug bites I'mon have? Forgot to drink apple cider vinegar, but did spray and dress for it with long pants/shirt and rubber boots. 

Done got showered and cleaned up!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2017)

Fed ex finally picked up that ugly 560.00 coffee table that was shipped to me wrong.  It woulda looked good in one of those California homes, but it wouldn't fit in here.I guess we live in a pretty good neighbor hood.  It sat on the front porch for 3 days.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> When ya'll get that jungle gym fixed call me, I love them things.


you got it dude!


Jeff C. said:


> Put out 55,000 sq ft of granular insecticide and sprayed an additional 5,000 sq ft of liquid. Pruned my shrubbery this Mornin early.
> 
> Wonder how many bug bites I'mon have? Forgot to drink apple cider vinegar, but did spray and dress for it with long pants/shirt and rubber boots.
> 
> Done got showered and cleaned up!


can I hire you for a weekend?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fed ex finally picked up that ugly 560.00 coffee table that was shipped to me wrong.  It woulda looked good in one of those California homes, but it wouldn't fit in here.I guess we live in a pretty good neighbor hood.  It sat on the front porch for 3 days.


wow, you ARE lucky!

Ok, count down time, ya'll have a great weekend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2017)

Feels like bugs crawlin all over me. Lawd, I hope it's just my imagination.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2017)

Its 5, later everybody!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2017)

Could use a good shower now to wet all that insecticide in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Its 5, later everybody!



Have a Goot one Mudro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2017)

Afternoon !!  I think . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon !!  I think . .



Afternoon Quackbro!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 16, 2017)

Afternoon Chief, Mrs. H.  and Quackbro. It is afternoon Quackbro. BLT's to go with BLD's shortly. Me and Mz. R are gonna terrorize the catfish in the morning. They best beware!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Quackbro!




Hiya Chiefbro !!  Gotta long week starting Monday...




Moonpie1 said:


> Afternoon Chief, Mrs. H.  and Quackbro. It is afternoon Quackbro. BLT's to go with BLD's shortly. Me and Mz. R are gonna terrorize the catfish in the morning. They best beware!




Squealers are prolly already waving a white flag..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Chiefbro !!  Gotta long week starting Monday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You working tonight Quack,

Hey Moon. BLT's sound good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> You working tonight Quack,
> 
> Hey Moon. BLT's sound good.





I'm showing up, all operations down due to big time maintenance.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2017)

H22 gots good people he works with.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2017)

Eggs look good and so does that local honey.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Eggs look good and so does that local honey.



Our next project.  Chicken coop. Now that they have allowed us to have one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Our next project.  Chicken coop. Now that they have allowed us to have one.



10-4, I'm going to have a coop and some chickens when I get up into the ol home place too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2017)

Might even get a pig!


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 16, 2017)

Chiefbro.  Chickens are so much fun you'll love havin a few peckin around the yard!

Sleepy sleepy...meds are kicking in.   Night all!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Chiefbro.  Chickens are so much fun you'll love havin a few peckin around the yard!
> 
> Sleepy sleepy...meds are kicking in.   Night all!



Until they eat the wife's flowers. Then it hits the fan!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 17, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Chiefbro.  Chickens are so much fun you'll love havin a few peckin around the yard!
> 
> Sleepy sleepy...meds are kicking in.   Night all!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Until they eat the wife's flowers. Then it hits the fan!




Everybody knows that chickens are supposed to be FRIED and then eaten !!!!!!    

What ya'll need is some Guinea fowl running around SQUAWKING all the time !!!!!!!   

We have two that has survived and that have run wild throughout the neighborhood for about 6 years now.  Originally, there were about 6-8 of them and nobody knows just how they got here to begin with.  Everybody loves them because they eat all types of insects...especially including ticks.   

Now, I need to get a shower and see if I can walk today.  I want to go up to the country BUT for the past two days, my knee has been giving me fits with pain and agony.  It is agonizing just to press the gas pedal while driving and I am wondering just what the heck that I did to deserve this pain and discomfort.  I surely wish that I had some REALLY BODACIOUS PAIN KILLER MEDICINE NOW.   I've got some new trail cameras that I need to check on after their first week of operation in the woods too.

Good Morning/Day Gobblin.  It looks like you are the ONLY Driveler that is awake so far.  All of the catfish in the lake are scared to death because Moonbro and Mz R are on the way to the lake right now hoping to lasso every one of them and throw them in some hot grease.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 17, 2017)

Morning GW and EE. Just cooked us some brekfus and about to walk out the door. Everyone be safe and have a good weekend! Wish us luck.


----------



## cramer (Jun 17, 2017)

Good morning all 
I guess we're caffeine free today
GW, EE & MP came and went so fast GW forgot to turn the pot on


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2017)

cramer said:


> Good morning all
> I guess we're caffeine free today
> GW, EE & MP came and went so fast GW forgot to turn the pot on



Mornin Cramer.

Gobblein is in another time zone right now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 gots good people he works with.





That 'kini cover looks familiar . . 



Went to IGA this morning when I got off, messed 'round and spent $150 on two handfuls of groceries...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2017)

My bad, goot morning bro's !! 


Sipping on a cold one !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2017)

Disregard all post from here on out . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Disregard all post from here on out . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


>





Can't say you ain't been warned !!!


IGA had New Yoke strip fo $6.99 a lb  . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't say you ain't been warned !!!
> 
> 
> IGA had New Yoke strip fo $6.99 a lb  . .



You get better prices on stuff and choices at the grocery than we do. Out in the MON at that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2017)

Reckon I'll go spray some invasive trees saplings in the pasture.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> You get better prices on stuff and choices at the grocery than we do. Out in the MON at that.




IGA's meat manager is my bud !! 




Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go spray some invasive trees saplings in the pasture.




I got to spray for spiders in/out of the house.


Dispersed 120lbs of salt in the pool, backwashed, cleaned the Polaris and skimmer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2017)

It must be catching, wife won't talk to me and neither will ya'll !


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It must be catching, wife won't talk to me and neither will ya'll !



I'm here. Got a cold one too. Floating in da pool. H22 went to the hardware store.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2017)

Hey quack


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 gots good people he works with.



your eggs are going to break storing them like that


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That 'kini cover looks familiar . .
> 
> 
> 
> Went to IGA this morning when I got off, messed 'round and spent $150 on two handfuls of groceries...



Greg loves that kini cover. He's such a Southern boy. I told him the story behind it.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm here. Got a cold one too. Floating in da pool. H22 went to the hardware store.



like your new pic; tell Mr H22 I said hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> your eggs are going to break storing them like that



No they aint. .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> like your new pic; tell Mr H22 I said hey



He's so excited about you coming with us next year. Said he wants to get matching suits like you and honkey.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's so excited about you coming with us next year. Said he wants to get matching suits like you and honkey.





Chris has some nice Moobs . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> IGA's meat manager is my bud !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you use on the spiders?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2017)

Got 2 tanks of herbicide/brush killer sprayed. I'm done for now, might spray more late this afternoon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> What do you use on the spiders?





I dunno Chief, bro 'o mine told me a 'recipe" ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2017)

All chores done for today, cold'un going down smoove!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> All chores done for today, cold'un going down smoove!



H22 finally quit. He floating in da pool now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2017)

I done had my shower.
Fried and grilled big ol Edisto skrimp, deviled clam in shell grilled, slaw and hushpuppies.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I done had my shower.
> Fried and grilled big ol Edisto skrimp, deviled clam in shell grilled, slaw and hushpuppies.



Roger dat! 

Done showa'd, but no eats yet. Had BLT's for lunch with tater salad.....still full.

Sounds like a fine Saturday afternoon delight you had.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Roger dat!
> 
> Done showa'd, but no eats yet. Had BLT's for lunch with tater salad.....still full.
> 
> Sounds like a fine Saturday afternoon delight you had.



We aint had it yet. H22 was floating and said, now the fun starts. Fixin to prep da skrimps.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 17, 2017)

Evening Quack, Chief, Mrs H and Da Possum. Me and Mz. R just got home from the lake. Stopped by our sons house for a quick visit, pulled pork sammiches shortly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We aint had it yet. H22 was floating and said, now the fun starts. Fixin to prep da skrimps.



You'da tol me, I coulda done bendere! 



Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Quack, Chief, Mrs H and Da Possum. Me and Mz. R just got home from the lake. Stopped by our sons house for a quick visit, pulled pork sammiches shortly.



Don't tell me......you got skunked!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2017)

Here's a good generic, but authentic Cajun spice mix I'd like to share. It's out of one of Paul Prudhomme's cook books before he came up with his retail version of "Chef P P's Magic" spices. Told Quack I'd send it to him anyway and keep forgetting.

Think I've shared it wayyyy back in the day in the cafe though.

Very simple with authentic Cajun flavor, IMO.

1 tbsp plus 1tsp salt
1 tbsp black pepper
2 tsp onion powder(not salt)
2 tsp garlic powder(not salt)
2 tsp ground red pepper (preferably cayenne) or less to taste.
1 tsp white pepper
1 tsp dried thyme leaves

Sprinkle on filets of fish and mix with fish fry, for baking, stuffing, etc.

Great on chickin, shrimp, etc., never tried it on any meat-red or pork.

Enjoy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2017)

You can hold back a tad on that salt also if you wish.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2017)

Sprinkle on before dredging in flour or cornmeal, add what's left to flour/cornmeal and mix well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2017)

Hear some distant rumblin. Dark sky's to my North.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks Chief, I will defiantly mix me some up.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2017)

Morning kids... Cooked up some pork chops and sides tonight...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 17, 2017)

*No skunk here.*

We did have to bail early. Had a thunderstorm almost beat us to the ramp. Mz. R looked at the radar on her phone and said time to go! Made it just in time.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 17, 2017)

Dang that looks mighty good brother!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 17, 2017)

You ever seent that cooler Blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> You ever seent that cooler Blood?



I've seen that cooler my friend!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 17, 2017)

Thought you had.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Thought you had.



You are a Legend my friend


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2017)

Oh my my. H22 done good.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh my my. H22 done good.



He sure did.. Looks great!


----------



## LTZ25 (Jun 17, 2017)

Y'all eat good !!! I had cick  Fil A salad . That seafood looks delicious!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> What do you use on the spiders?



Chemical brand name Wisdom.  I get it at TSC.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2017)

5:42 and the clock appears off

If it is Sunday it must be Dresden


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 18, 2017)

Happy Fathers day my beautiful peeples!
Hope all the dad's have a wonderful day


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 18, 2017)

Rise and shine.....yer burn in daylight


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 18, 2017)

Come on gobblin!  They need some hot coffee to stir em up!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 18, 2017)

Well, I don't think that I have ever posted this before....................................GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY FATHER'S DAY EAGLE EYE (and to the rest of all of you Fathers out there today) !!!!!  

Looks like you are the ONLY Driveler awake so far this morning so it must be time for you to take more medicine,  read the newspaper, eat some breakfast, take a shower, AND REST YOUR DANG KNEE AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE before your Daughter and Son-in-law get here to take you out for lunch today and spend some quality time together.  Yep, that sounds like a good plan for sure. 

OH, after looking at all of those cooked up vittles, dang it made me hungry early this morning.  

Well I see that Ms Glue Bunny has snuck in the door while I was typing.  Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you and I hope that you have a wonderful day today too !!!!


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 18, 2017)

Ttyl


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chemical brand name Wisdom.  I get it at TSC.



Thanks gobblein, I'll check it out. Spiders love my garage. 



glue bunny said:


> Happy Fathers day my beautiful peeples!
> Hope all the dad's have a wonderful day



Thanks Miz glue bunny.

Mornin EE


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2017)

Blood n da TuTu's put the SMACKDOWN on it last night. 

We had Mexican (homemade). Me, MizT, n Jag ate before CAITLIN, and when she went to eat she looked in the oven and got the skillet of refried beans n cheese out to put on her plate. That's when we realized we forgot them on ours.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 18, 2017)

Morning Glue Bunny, EE and Chief. Slept in this morning. Happy Father's Day to all of our dads this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Glue Bunny, EE and Chief. Slept in this morning. Happy Father's Day to all of our dads this morning.



Mornin Moon, Backatcha on Father's Day!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 18, 2017)

Good Morning Chief and Moonbro.  I think that BOTH of you deserved a little R & R this morning as ya'll have been working "TRIPLE TIME" lately !!!!  

I did get me some breakfast and read the newspaper too.  It was nothing interesting though.  I also sat at the kitchen table and paid a bunch of monthly bills this morning.  

The best news that I had this morning is the fact that my name was NOT on the obituary page !!!!!    

I will check back in later this afternoon.  

Time for me to get a shower.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Chief and Moonbro.  I think that BOTH of you deserved a little R & R this morning as ya'll have been working "TRIPLE TIME" lately !!!!
> 
> I did get me some breakfast and read the newspaper too.  It was nothing interesting though.  I also sat at the kitchen table and paid a bunch of monthly bills this morning.
> 
> ...



Happy Father's Day EE! Have a good day with your daughter and Son in law. Take it easy on that knee.


----------



## cramer (Jun 18, 2017)

Morning everybody - Happy Father's day Dads


----------



## cramer (Jun 18, 2017)

We had home made Mexican last nite, too.
Texas fajita salads/ 
The key is laying down a base of refried beans and cheese dip in the bottom of the shell


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2017)

Happy Father's Day Cramer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2017)

cramer said:


> We had home made Mexican last nite, too.
> Texas fajita salads/
> The key is laying down a base of refried beans and cheese dip in the bottom of the shell



I knew something was missing from our enchiladas, but not until I saw my daughter pull them out of the oven.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2017)

Happy Father's day to all you awesome dads!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2017)

Gonna go see my 90 year old awesome diddy today. Then the boy and girl are coming over.  Gonna be a great day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Father's day to all you awesome dads!



Thanks, tell Mr Tu Tu Happy Father's Day, and ask him if he saved me a plate from last night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2017)

Was gonna go to local Co. reservoir for a couple hours with Jag, but breeze picked up and clouds rolled in quick. Not the right conditions for what I was lookin for.


----------



## cramer (Jun 18, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Was gonna go to local Co. reservoir for a couple hours with Jag, but breeze picked up and clouds rolled in quick. Not the right conditions for what I was lookin for.



What's that saying - "even a bad day fishing is better than a good day at work" ? Put  Jag in the mix and it's good times even if you don't catch any fish

Go for it if you can


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 18, 2017)

Morning folks! Happy Father's day!


----------



## cramer (Jun 18, 2017)

Morning Blood Happy Father's Day - Tell Chief to go for it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2017)

cramer said:


> What's that saying - "even a bad day fishing is better than a good day at work" ? Put  Jag in the mix and it's good times even if you don't catch any fish
> 
> Go for it if you can



I would, but this place is tough to even get a nibble. At certain times and perfect conditions, I know when and where the most likely opportunity for a shot at few strikes and hookups are available. It looked good the first couple hours of this morning, but he was still snoozing and I hadn't really even contemplated going.

I'm currently thinkin of a plan B though.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 18, 2017)

The wife is taking me to breakfast..... I be spoiled rotten


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 18, 2017)

Good morning Mrs. H, Cramer and I see Blood looking in. Been cravin ribz as of late and the cafe hasn't helped much. Gonna fix that today along with some rat toes. Our son is coming over to visit later and hang out with dad. May get a short fishing trip in towards the end of the day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning folks! Happy Father's day!



Mornin blood, Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 18, 2017)

Happy Father's Day to all of you dads today!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks, tell Mr Tu Tu Happy Father's Day, and ask him if he saved me a plate from last night.



He said we got 3 left out of 2 dozen.  Come get em.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 18, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin blood, Happy Father's Day!


Thank you sir.... Happy father's day to you as well!


Moonpie1 said:


> Happy Father's Day to all of you dads today!



morning Moonbro! Happy Father's day brother!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2017)

If I could get Moon over here to this dead lil reservoir the 10 fish in it would probly jump in the boat.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2017)

Clock here says 4:40

Had everything German last night 

Two types of sausage, sour kraut, purple cabbage, taters, Black Forest cake and more


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Clock here says 4:40
> 
> Had everything German last night
> 
> Two types of sausage, sour kraut, purple cabbage, taters, Black Forest cake and more



Sounds good gobblein.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds good gobblein.



Was


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 18, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Clock here says 4:40
> 
> Had everything German last night
> 
> Two types of sausage, sour kraut, purple cabbage, taters, Black Forest cake and more



Not sure I'd want ham in my cake!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 18, 2017)

Sounds good GW!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 18, 2017)

*Ready for the oil.*

Headed to our daughters house up NCH's way next week. Been tasked to do a fish fry. Couldn't say no to our daughter now could I?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2017)

Blood be adventurous


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2017)

Man them lil squealers look good, Moon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Here's a good generic, but authentic Cajun spice mix I'd like to share. It's out of one of Paul Prudhomme's cook books before he came up with his retail version of "Chef P P's Magic" spices. Told Quack I'd send it to him anyway and keep forgetting.
> 
> Think I've shared it wayyyy back in the day in the cafe though.
> 
> ...




Gonna try and print that one out, thanks brother !!! 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh my my. H22 done good.





Presentation and food looks MOST awesome !!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 18, 2017)

That quacked me up......


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 18, 2017)

LD is in georgia. And I want me some squeelers......


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 18, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well after 2 weeks of not talking the wife and I had "hall sex," we passed in the hall and she said "#$## you, and I said %&*@ you too"!!
> 
> It was an improvement . .




FOLKS, I don't care just who you are.....THE ABOVE STATEMENT IS SIGNATURE LINE MATERIAL FOR SURE !!!!!!






ps:  Quack, apparently, you have now become a NUN too, so you better get used to wearing that "habit" on a daily basis !!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2017)

Quackbro........


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 18, 2017)

Afternoon, and Happy Father's day to everyone


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 18, 2017)

Evening Wy. Happy Fathers Day man!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 18, 2017)

Just got back from Clayton, went camping for the weekend


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon, and Happy Father's day to everyone



Happy Fathers Day back to ya, Wybro!



mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Wish Quackbro would check in.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2017)

Had a great visit with that workin boy of ours. First place he went was to his gun safe. I said what are you doing down there. He said I miss my stuff. Next project  getting his safe to his house. He did take some stuff home with him. 
Lawd that boy has expensive taste like his Da. H22 aint had nothing as fancy as the gift the boy just gave him.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Had a great visit with that workin boy of ours. First place he went was to his gun safe. I said what are you doing down there. He said I miss my stuff. Next project  getting his safe to his house. He did take some stuff home with him.
> Lawd that boy has expensive taste like his Da. H22 aint had nothing as fancy as the gift the boy just gave him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2017)

Fixin to go throw a steak on for us, we're eating a little late. MizT been in the kitchen cookin stuff all afternoon.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 18, 2017)

Sounds good Chief,probably have some leftovers here


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to go throw a steak on for us, we're eating a little late. MizT been in the kitchen cookin stuff all afternoon.



Doing the same here. Squash casserole.  H22 is on that no carb diet. Garlic bread for me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2017)

More fans in the stands than Nascar. And folks say they don't like golf.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2017)

Wasn't the best steak I've ever had, but we all enjoyed it.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 18, 2017)

A steak is better than no steak


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 18, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> A steak is better than no steak



words of wisdom wybro... them's words of wisdom!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2017)

Blood recognizes words of wisdom


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 19, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Blood recognizes words of wisdom



When you going to be back on this side of the pond


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> When you going to be back on this side of the pond



Thursday

Coffee Friday morning if delta is ready when I am!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Morning GW.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 19, 2017)

Good Morning Blood, Gobblin, Moonbro, and to the rest of you sleepy, tired, and weary Drivelers this morning.

Moonbro, are you and Mz R up in the mountains with your Daughter now?

I just realized that I probably won't recognize Gobblin when he returns with a new look and a heavy accent !!!!

The weekend came and went like a whirlwind.  I really had a great time with my Daughter and Son-in-law yesterday.  We spent several hours together including lunch and a  shopping spree of sorts.   Then I sat in my recliner with an ice pack on my knee for 4 more hours after that.  

I need to find me some breakfast and hopefully can get wide awake soon.


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 19, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!

Mornin EE.  I can sympathize with you...foot doctor put me back in a walking boot because of continued pain. Having an Mri on Wed. To see if something else is the matter. He even recommended I get a second opinion
I am becoming aware that there is a fine line between frustration and depression.  Ugh!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 19, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Good morning my beautiful peeples!
> 
> Mornin EE.  I can sympathize with you...foot doctor put me back in a walking boot because of continued pain. Having an Mri on Wed. To see if something else is the matter. He even recommended I get a second opinion
> I am becoming aware that there is a fine line between frustration and depression.  Ugh!



Good Morning to you Ms Glue Bunny.  

Right now I am super frustrated and it is surely dang depressing too.  The doctors diagnosed this pain as  "tendinitis"  and I have never had this kind of problem before.  This whole thing has flabbergasted me as there is no real reason for this tremendous pain.  It absolutely hurts like hades when I put my foot on the the accelerator when driving.  It is absolutely excruciating at times just trying to walk and I am supposed to go on my yearly Florida golfing vacation with my Daughter and Son-in-law in Mid-July.  Each year, I meet back up with close friends from Missouri and also Kentucky and we play golf every day for a week.  However, I don't think that I will be playing any golf anytime soon.  It honestly feels like someone is stabbing me in the side of my knee and jabbing it back and forth at times where the tibia and the fibula are attached.  I am limping worse that than a one legged man in a butt kicking contest too !!!!!  

My Daughter reminded me yesterday that back about 5 years ago, she had this same type problem with her ankle and she had to wear a "walking boot" for over 3 months  before she finally got over this type problem.

Getting older is the pits for sure BUT then the alternatives are not very good either !!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 19, 2017)

morning folks


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Morning EE and Glue Bunny. I sure hope y'all can get some relief and start feeling better! Sup Bloodbro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2017)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2017)

Glue bunny and EE, hope you both get some relief soon with a diagnosis they can do something about.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2017)

Gluey and EE,

Ten or 15 years ago I broke a bone, talus, and they thought it was just a sprain.  After 2-3 months an a MRI they saw the small fracture.  It took a long time to heal as it gets constant use.  Hope they figure out and fix both of you soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2017)

Think MizT and I are coming down with a little stomach bug. Daughter had it and Everett started showing signs of it while here this weekend. I guess it's going to make its rounds through all of us.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Good morning Chief. What you got shaking today? Dang Chief!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Chief. What you got shaking today? Dang Chief!



I think it's called Daycare syndrome Moon.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 19, 2017)

Good morning folks


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Morning Wy. Yeah Chief, one gets it and then it spreads its self around.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2017)

Mornin Wy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 19, 2017)

The humidity is messing up my porch sittin.... Im not going to make it through another sweltering summer...


Cores I said that every year for the last 15 years!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 19, 2017)

Morning


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2017)

Mernin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2017)

Mornin! 
Ol bad Monday as my Diddy used to say. 
Great weekend!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 19, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> Ol bad Monday as my Diddy used to say.
> Great weekend!



hey!!
 Nice Avatar Mrs. Hawtnet, tell Chris I said hey!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> hey!!
> Nice Avatar Mrs. Hawtnet, tell Chris I said hey!


He said HEY! 

That pic was after a LONG day at the beach and just before the infamous "I'm your boogie man" video.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2017)

I hate Mondays, but now it is also deposit day......listening to co-worker count, re-count AND re-count money trying to figure out what she did wrong....worth it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I hate Mondays, but now it is also deposit day......listening to co-worker count, re-count AND re-count money trying to figure out what she did wrong....worth it!



Is she having to used her fingers?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is she having to used her fingers?


fingers, toes........ she said it was from "interruptions".........yeah, whateva........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2017)

Keebs said:


> fingers, toes........ she said it was from "interruptions".........yeah, whateva........



As in gas eruptions from the brain??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> As in gas eruptions from the brain??


 You've met her????????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2017)

Keebs said:


> You've met her????????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2017)

Keebs said:


> You've met her????????



At least her twin from another mother


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2017)

84hr week starting tonight..

Afternoon bro' !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 19, 2017)

Afternoon, pepper steak and rice


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 84hr week starting tonight..
> 
> Afternoon bro' !!


Thank the Lawd my son got out of that. Lovin his new job and awesome hours to be home with his wife. Life is too short. Sorry bro.


Wycliff said:


> Afternoon, pepper steak and rice



Straight Venison meat we put up wiff some Manwich sauce here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2017)

Holy Cow! 

All three of us sick as dogs.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Holy Cow!
> 
> All three of us sick as dogs.



Dang, that sux Chief


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2017)

Chief,
Who brought this bug into the hizzle?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2017)

Morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 20, 2017)

Good Morning/Day to you Blood, Gobblin, Quack (who is probably asleep with CMC right now), and to all of you Drivelers who will probably get VERY wet today based on the weather map that I just looked at.   

Chief, I will try to be as nice as I can....YOU need to consult with a "certain type female" so that you can "change your luck" with some of these "bugs and viruses" etc that has been caught by your entire family more recently.  Also Lysol is your friend in situations like this too............along with strong doses of alcohol.         Hope that your entire family gets better real  soon.    


I bet when Gobblin gets back from across the "pond", his accent will be so strong that we won't even recognize his posts.


PS:  Apparently, it is just me and that lonely little mouse that is awake and spending a little time in this Driveler thread !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2017)

Word EE!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Morning EE and Blood.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 20, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Word EE!




Blood, you know me, I just tell it like it is.  If Chief had been hanging out anywhere close to the lottery machines....Heck, he would have won the big-time lottery about 3-4 times by now just from being in the room with those machines  !!!!!!!     





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE and Blood.



Good morning Moon.  Are you still up in the mountains at your Daughter's place ????  If you are, then I need to trade places with you as I love it much more up there for sure.    


Even though I've got medicine with LIDOCAINE to completely kill/numb the pain on my knee, I still can't do much today because of all of this RAIN.  I am expecting an incoming shipment today to be processed but it will have to wait until this stuff moves out of here.  I hope that it leaves soon because I've got another shipment to process next week too.  Got to get them done before the end of this month for sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief,
> Who brought this bug into the hizzle?



Daughter had it at the end of the week last week, came over with Everett for the weekend. Think he had a mild case, next thing ya know We all got it.

Anyway, think the worst of it is over, but feel like someone beat me with a baseball bat. MizT and Jag still in bed.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Morning Chief. EE we are not headed up there till the week before the 4th of July.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. EE we are not headed up there till the week before the 4th of July.



Moanin Moon, things are lookin up, I've managed to hold down a cup of coffee so far. Stomach still feels knotted up though. Fever seems to have broke and no splitting headache.

Thankfully, these bugs are usually short lived.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hope you and your crew can put that mess behind you! Maybe it will run its course quickly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Hope you and your crew can put that mess behind you! Maybe it will run its course quickly.



We've all improved drastically already, not 100% yet, but a 1000% better.

Depending on where that TD tracks, sounds like we could get boat loads of rain in the coming days.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2017)

Morning everyone! Im about ready for some sleep!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank the Lawd my son got out of that. Lovin his new job and awesome hours to be home with his wife. Life is too short. Sorry bro.
> 
> 
> Straight Venison meat we put up wiff some Manwich sauce here.




Gotta have the insurance gal friend ... and I don't wanna be home with the wife . .





Jeff C. said:


> Moanin Moon, things are lookin up, I've managed to hold down a cup of coffee so far. Stomach still feels knotted up though. Fever seems to have broke and no splitting headache.
> 
> Thankfully, these bugs are usually short lived.




Dangit bro !!!


PFFFFFFFFFFT !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2017)

Where are my manners ???  Moanin bro's !!

Just got out of a useless/stooped meeting and find out I'm required to be at ANOTHER Thursday morning.  CEO from France rolleyes is having meetings all day Thursday for us peons.

They're catering breakfast that I won't eat. 


Dawn and friends headed to Tybee to play in the rain shortly..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta have the insurance gal friend ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2017)

Cooking up some chicken livers for breakfast....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2017)

Morning, sprinkling in Ttown.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta have the insurance gal friend ... and I don't wanna be home with the wife . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He got the same pay if not better and great hours right here in the Classic City! wiff all the benefits. The boy don't play.   ONLY reason H22 working is for insurance. 


blood on the ground said:


> Cooking up some chicken livers for breakfast....




Mornin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Cooking up some chicken livers for breakfast....





Cheekun libber biscuits with hawt sauce and mustard !!!



Later bro's, gotta crash !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin Moon, things are lookin up, I've managed to hold down a cup of coffee so far. Stomach still feels knotted up though. Fever seems to have broke and no splitting headache.
> 
> Thankfully, these bugs are usually short lived.


 hope you feel better quick like!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Where are my manners ???  Moanin bro's !!
> 
> Just got out of a useless/stooped meeting and find out I'm required to be at ANOTHER Thursday morning.  CEO from France rolleyes is having meetings all day Thursday for us peons.
> 
> ...


Rainy day at Tybee beats no day at Tybee


blood on the ground said:


> Cooking up some chicken livers for breakfast....


gizzards and we'll talk...... 


mudracing101 said:


> Morning, sprinkling in Ttown.


here to, two, too!!

Mornin Ya'll!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2017)

Heavy rain in the 30606. 
You right Keebs. Gizzards is a whole different story! I could eat em anytime of day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2017)

Y'all makin me hungry.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Morning Quack,Keebs,Mud and Mrs. H. Just a light sprinkle here for now. Supposed to get heavier shortly.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Heavy rain in the 30606.
> You right Keebs. Gizzards is a whole different story! I could eat em anytime of day.


 BD be darned!


Jeff C. said:


> Y'all makin me hungry.


 yeah, you ova there with all that good grub from N'Ahlens......


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quack,Keebs,Mud and Mrs. H. Just a light sprinkle here for now. Supposed to get heavier shortly.


Here too, swim lessons continue........... until any thunder & lightening comes around.......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2017)

Another day of sightseeing Castles and such.

My dogs are tired and heavy


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Another day of sightseeing Castles and such.
> 
> My dogs are tired and heavy


Dungeons too?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Dungeons too?



Not going in any of those, might not get out.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not going in any of those, might not get out.


 or scared of what ya might see?
That'd be where I'd wanna start my tour then end up at the tippy top of the place.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 20, 2017)

Evening, just had a 3.0 earthquake. Bout scared Lol Wy to death


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, just had a 3.0 earthquake. Bout scared Lol Wy to death



Heard bout that. I think  EE just has a bad case of gas.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2017)

Been snacking on pickles all mornin now I aint hungry for my manwich sammich.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2017)

Shouldn't be but am hungry.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2017)

Word on the skreet is Gobbleinthewoods has bèen in the red light district all week.... He's a go getter!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2017)

Dang blood did you have to go and tell?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2017)

Actually I have been in the Red district for the last three days.  What was East Gemany and now Czech Republic


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, just had a 3.0 earthquake. Bout scared Lol Wy to death


that was for real then??? wow......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Heard bout that. I think  EE just has a bad case of gas.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Been snacking on pickles all mornin now I aint hungry for my manwich sammich.


Ate my lunch of goulash and brought some green grapes........... still snacking on them..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2017)

Keebs said:


> BD be darned!
> 
> yeah, you ova there with all that good grub from N'Ahlens......
> 
> Here too, swim lessons continue........... until any thunder & lightening comes around.......



No appetite to eat much of anything yet.



Wycliff said:


> Evening, just had a 3.0 earthquake. Bout scared Lol Wy to death



Dang!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> No appetite to eat much of anything yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Dang!


 I sowwy.............


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 20, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, just had a 3.0 earthquake. Bout scared Lol Wy to death





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Heard bout that. I think  EE just has a bad case of gas.




Actually, I didn't know about until about 30 minutes after it happened because I was over in South Carolina driving at the time.

Twasn't me as I had NO bad gas on my part, BUT when I got back home, my neighbor said the "boom" sound was really LOUD and the earth shaking was pretty violent and that it scared him so bad that now his hemorrhoids were hanging down to his knees !!!!!  I said...."PLEASE let me get that mental image out of my brain quickly" !!!!!  





blood on the ground said:


> Word on the skreet is Gobbleinthewoods has bèen in the red light district all week.... He's a go getter!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Actually I have been in the Red district for the last three days.  What was East Germany and now Czech Republic




Yep, A go-getter alright !!!!!

Don't want to spread any rumors but you know that Gobblin is a "Get Her Done" kind of guy !!!!!  Well, maybe that was a "Getta-Done" instead.  The jury is still out on the one though !!!!!   


ps:   I will be glad when Gobblin gets back home because I really do miss his fresh brewed coffee every morning !!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 20, 2017)

Hey folks life's good. Both eyes doin fine but still have a little trouble with focus and double vision but nuttin that I can't handle and getting better every day, maybe my old brain can be retrained??? it's still amazing how clear things are after all these years.

Anyways got this shot and drove past 1st then just had to turn around just to cool to passup.

"We got your back DAD"


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh and just for you deer lovers I got this Muley and then a Whitetail


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 20, 2017)

OPPS forgot the close up of the Muley


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Evening everyone. Cool pics Mike. That's neat how he bedded down beside the building.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey folks life's good. Both eyes doin fine but still have a little trouble with focus and double vision but nuttin that I can't handle and getting better every day, maybe my old brain can be retrained??? it's still amazing how clear things are after all these years.
> 
> Anyways got this shot and drove past 1st then just had to turn around just to cool to passup.
> 
> "We got your back DAD"


 I like that!


Moonpie1 said:


> Evening everyone. Cool pics Mike. That's neat how he bedded down beside the building.


pull up a stump & stoke the fire moon, I'm outta here, gonna be a wet night rolling hay in for the horses.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2017)

Bout time fo some slipnslide !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2017)

Major slip n slide, Keebs too.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Make sure CMC is buckled up Quack! Howdy Chief.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2017)

Front porch sitting this evening.  It's a rainy night in Georgia.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Front porch sitting this evening.  It's a rainy night in Georgia.



Got a feeling it's fixin to set in for days.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Got a feeling it's fixin to set in for days.



Sitting out front aint all that bad. Just watched a baby deer across the street and mama in the creek calling it back. Baby was walking down across the street neighbors driveway. It looked like bambi. Crooked back legs and big ears. Could barely see it's spots.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 20, 2017)

That's pretty cool Mrs. H. Just a sprinkle here now. Finished supper and in da recliner!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 20, 2017)

*Buttermilk pie.*

Love these things and Mz. R for making them!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sitting out front aint all that bad. Just watched a baby deer across the street and mama in the creek calling it back. Baby was walking down across the street neighbors driveway. It looked like bambi. Crooked back legs and big ears. Could barely see it's spots.







Moonpie1 said:


> Love these things and Mz. R for making them!



Dang it man, looks good!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2017)

Okay it is morning in Prague.  Walked my poor little pegs off yesterday.  Taking it easier today as I what've a 3AM wake up to get to airport tomorrow.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2017)

Live from work


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2017)

Mornin blood


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 21, 2017)

Hey Blood and GW.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Mornin blood





Moonpie1 said:


> Hey Blood and GW.



Morning fellers


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 21, 2017)

Sup Blood? You have a decent night?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sup Blood? You have a decent night?



Ain't been to bad!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 21, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy HUMP DAY to you Blood, Moonbro, Gobblin (World Traveler Extraordinaire), Quack (Who brings a whole new meaning to "SLIP & SLIDE" when it involves Kaolin = aka:  Proverbial Owl Poop) and to the rest of you sleeping Drivelers.

I hope that all of you will do your best to stay dry for the next few days.

For some odd reason, now I have this song stuck in my head.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 21, 2017)

Good hump day morning EE. This rain sure doesn't help you getting orders processed does it? Hope the knee is getting better.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 21, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good hump day morning EE. This rain sure doesn't help you getting orders processed does it? Hope the knee is getting better.



Moon, this fabric has to be handled very carefully because it will suck the moisture right our of the air.  Then when I process it and get it re-rolled into smaller rolls and sleeve it back up in plastic, it can be ruined because of the moisture that was trapped in the fibers.  Moisture is the "devil" for me for this expensive material but I have been involved in supplying this exact material for 44 years now (last 25 yrs by my own Company).  It obviously works great for the intended purpose but it is expensive and it requires a lot of actual physical work because it has to be handled so much and very carefully as well.


As for my knee, it hurt like crazy yesterday as I had to drive about 60 miles and it hurts like crazy to just press down on the gas pedal when driving because of the odd angle required for my foot and toes on the pedal.   My doctor said that you have to use several more muscles, tendons, ligaments, etc when pressing downward with you foot in this case.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2017)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2017)

Always been curious as to how many Messicans/Kneegrows  Sockbro employs ??



Morning bro's !!! 


Howyadoin Chiefpffffffffft ???  Better I hope !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2017)

Sleepy tadeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Always been curious as to how many Messicans/Kneegrows  Sockbro employs ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm feelin pretty normal this Mornin. MizT said she still feels very queasy. Thanks....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Major slip n slide, Keebs too.


note to self, no more flippy flops when horse pen is soggy...........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sitting out front aint all that bad. Just watched a baby deer across the street and mama in the creek calling it back. Baby was walking down across the street neighbors driveway. It looked like bambi. Crooked back legs and big ears. Could barely see it's spots.


Wow, I can't imagine setting on your porch and seeing deer!

 Mernin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2017)

Keebs said:


> note to self, no more flippy flops when horse pen is soggy...........
> 
> Wow, I can't imagine setting on your porch and seeing deer!
> 
> Mernin!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2017)

Keebs said:


> note to self, no more flippy flops when horse pen is soggy...........
> 
> Wow, I can't imagine setting on your porch and seeing deer!
> 
> Mernin!



Squish, squish squish


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 21, 2017)

Morning Chief, Quack,Keebs and GW.  Get some sleep Blood! Don't sound none too pleasant Keebs!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Always been curious as to how many Messicans/Kneegrows  Sockbro employs ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quack, you mean you have already made back home by slipping and sliding all the way !!!

Luckily, I don't employ any of those nationalities that you are referring to above !!! 





Jeff C. said:


> I'm feelin pretty normal this Mornin. MizT said she still feels very queasy. Thanks....




Good Morning Chief.  Sure hope that your entire family will get rid of this "bug" soon and will send it packing toward California where is can do some "real" damage !!!





Keebs said:


> note to self, no more flippy flops when horse pen is soggy...........
> 
> Wow, I can't imagine setting on your porch and seeing deer!
> 
> Mernin!



Good Morning Ms Keebs.  Nothing like using a power washer to get horse dung from between your toes !!!!  


OH, before I forget.  TODAY is the longest day of the year, so for all of you hard working people, make every second count and MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN !!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Squish, squish squish


 you speak from experience too?? 
I don't know how to spell the sucking sound of flip flops being pulled off my feet............ 
And yes EE, a good water hose with pressure was all that was needed!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2017)

Keebs said:


> you speak from experience too??
> I don't know how to spell the sucking sound of flip flops being pulled off my feet............
> And yes EE, a good water hose with pressure was all that was needed!





Dangit Lil N, I just threw up in my mouf . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2017)

Soap!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2017)

I think it is spelled:  thuoooop


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2017)

It's the Messican's Birthday !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2017)

Mornin! 

If ya'll hear a big BANG, It's just me blowing this computer up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2017)

Hope the messian breaks the piñata


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2017)

Keebs, we got City deer all over this neighborhood. My parents have a herd living at their place. Then again they got lots more land than I do. But they are only 1 skreet ova.
The night mama died, me and H22 were sitting on the front porch at 3:00am. A 10 point walked down the street. Sounded like a horse. Stopped in the neighbors yard. Turned his head toward us and just stared for a good while. Then walked on down to the creek. I swear it was mama. 
She loved eating deer, but she also loved her backyard deer.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs, we got City deer all over this neighborhood. My parents have a herd living at their place. Then again they got lots more land than I do. But they are only 1 skreet ova.
> The night mama died, me and H22 were sitting on the front porch at 3:00am. A 10 point walked down the street. Sounded like a horse. Stopped in the neighbors yard. Turned his head toward us and just stared for a good while. Then walked on down to the creek. I swear it was mama.
> She loved eating deer, but she also loved her backyard deer.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit Lil N, I just threw up in my mouf . .


   


gobbleinwoods said:


> I think it is spelled:  thuoooop


fairly close............. yeah just a little more exaggerated........


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2017)

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2017)

Relaxing getting ready for plane tomorrow


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Relaxing getting ready for plane tomorrow


Safe travels G... Post pictures when you can sir!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2017)

BOG's going to be on the DL starting next week... Y'all know about the back problems.. But I also have a severe case of carpal tunnel in both hands! So... Im having surgery on my right hand to correct the carpal tunnel next Tuesday, and a epidural injection in my back the next day as a step to try and avoid back surgery. I will be out of work for 2-4 weeks with the hand. After regaining my strength in my right hand I will then have surgery on the left .... Rinse and repeat all of the above! Never been under the care of doctors like this before in my life! My back is bad.... Y'all know that! But I have also lived with painful burning hands /asleep hands since I was in elementary school...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Relaxing getting ready for plane tomorrow


 Safe travels to you my friend!


blood on the ground said:


> BOG's going to be on the DL starting next week... Y'all know about the back problems.. But I also have a severe case of carpal tunnel in both hands! So... Im having surgery on my right hand to correct the carpal tunnel next Tuesday, and a epidural injection in my back the next day as a step to try and avoid back surgery. I will be out of work for 2-4 weeks with the hand. After regaining my strength in my right hand I will then have surgery on the left .... Rinse and repeat all of the above! Never been under the care of doctors like this before in my life! My back is bad.... Y'all know that! But I have also lived with painful burning hands /asleep hands since I was in elementary school...


 bless your heart........... I had the surgery on my right hand, it's not "too" bad, but thankfully I am ambidextrous and was able to function with my left - - folks thought I was left handed when I could still write (in cursive too), but it was awkward getting a shower among *other* things.  My left is not near as bad as my right, so I have not opted to get it done just yet.  You're just too dang young to be falling apart just yet, so you best take care now and from here on out!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 21, 2017)

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 21, 2017)

morning uncle stoner


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 21, 2017)

Why HOWDY Possum 

Going to be a pretty day here , sunshine and maybe 80 

Getting ready to head out soon and WHOOPS some weeds and tall grass till it warms up to much then guess it'll be time to kick and  drink a cold one and whatnot


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin


 Hiya Mikey!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2017)

Gobblein, safe travels and lookin forward to some pics.

Blood, take care of what ails you my friend. Did not know about the carpal tunnel issue. Hope everything is successful with speedy and full recovery.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> BOG's going to be on the DL starting next week... Y'all know about the back problems.. But I also have a severe case of carpal tunnel in both hands! So... Im having surgery on my right hand to correct the carpal tunnel next Tuesday, and a epidural injection in my back the next day as a step to try and avoid back surgery. I will be out of work for 2-4 weeks with the hand. After regaining my strength in my right hand I will then have surgery on the left .... Rinse and repeat all of the above! Never been under the care of doctors like this before in my life! My back is bad.... Y'all know that! But I have also lived with painful burning hands /asleep hands since I was in elementary school...



Dang Blood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2017)

Just got through with a 2 hour evaluation for Jag as it relates to services that he really doesn't even receive.  They do it every 3-5 years. Oh well, at least it's on record and official.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2017)

Had to keep Bert and Boo out in the garage the entire time. When the 2 ladies left and I let them in, Bert was on a mission to find them and went everywhere they had been, even to the restroom.

Man, he had that scent capability workin. Ol Boo was like, "Bert got this, no worries".


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Just got through with a 2 hour evaluation for Jag as it relates to services that he really doesn't even receive.  They do it every 3-5 years. Oh well, at least it's on record and official.


toopid guberment............


Jeff C. said:


> Had to keep Bert and Boo out in the garage the entire time. When the 2 ladies left and I let them in, Bert was on a mission to find them and went everywhere they had been, even to the restroom.
> 
> Man, he had that scent capability workin. Ol Boo was like, "Bert got this, no worries".


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Had to keep Bert and Boo out in the garage the entire time. When the 2 ladies left and I let them in, Bert was on a mission to find them and went everywhere they had been, even to the restroom.
> 
> Man, he had that scent capability workin. Ol Boo was like, "Bert got this, no worries".



Boo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boo.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2017)

Cheekun/stuffing casserole+H2O= I'm full.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2017)

Last Czech meal done

I don't really care for their version of dumplings


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cheekun/stuffing casserole+H2O= I'm full.


Viet.Vets met last night, fixed me & coworker plates............. ham, butterbeans, broccoli salat, corn bread, some kind of sweet roll (yum) and I ain't a bread eater.......... some kind of jello/whipped cream mandarin orange stuff........ it was all *slap yo mama* good!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Last Czech meal done
> 
> I don't really care for their version of dumplings


what kind of seasonings do they use??


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 21, 2017)

Afternoon my beautiful peeples!
Found out its not a good thing when the doc calls 2 hrs after an Mri and wants to see you immediately. I have a 3 cm tear in my ankle tendon
(posterior tibialis) so it's back in a cast and non weight bearing for 3 weeks.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Afternoon my beautiful peeples!
> Found out its not a good thing when the doc calls 2 hrs after an Mri and wants to see you immediately. I have a 3 cm tear in my ankle tendon
> (posterior tibialis) so it's back in a cast and non weight bearing for 3 weeks.


bless your heart!!  Summer ain't NO time to be in a cast, that's for sure!!  Keep plenty of baby powder near ya!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 21, 2017)

Afternoon


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 21, 2017)

Guess I'll have to unpack the truck if they cancel WAR


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> BOG's going to be on the DL starting next week... Y'all know about the back problems.. But I also have a severe case of carpal tunnel in both hands! So... Im having surgery on my right hand to correct the carpal tunnel next Tuesday, and a epidural injection in my back the next day as a step to try and avoid back surgery. I will be out of work for 2-4 weeks with the hand. After regaining my strength in my right hand I will then have surgery on the left .... Rinse and repeat all of the above! Never been under the care of doctors like this before in my life! My back is bad.... Y'all know that! But I have also lived with painful burning hands /asleep hands since I was in elementary school...




That sucks bro.  Better start "wiping" with yo left hand now and get some practice in . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Afternoon my beautiful peeples!
> Found out its not a good thing when the doc calls 2 hrs after an Mri and wants to see you immediately. I have a 3 cm tear in my ankle tendon
> (posterior tibialis) so it's back in a cast and non weight bearing for 3 weeks.



Dang it glue bunny, hate to hear that. I guess it was good thing they caught it before a total tear. 



Wycliff said:


> Guess I'll have to unpack the truck if they cancel WAR



Yep, that one is probably going to go down to the wire before canceling it to.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That sucks bro.  Better start "wiping" with yo left hand now and get some practice in . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2017)

Later bro's, have a goot evening !!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2017)

Evening Drivellers down in the state.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2017)

Hope yall didn't get drowned out down there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Hope yall didn't get drowned out down there.



Evenin BO$$, been mostly light stuff here, but pretty much non stop. I'd say we are soggy at least.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2017)

Wake up call


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 21, 2017)

Evening folks. You coming back tomorrow GW? Just got through shucking a bushel of silver king corn. It's in the fridge in the shop. Mz. R will silk it in the morning and I'll cream it when I get home from work.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 22, 2017)

.mornin party people


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 22, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 22, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Blood, Moonpie, and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers this morning.

I overslept this morning and now I've got to catch up on a few things as quickly as possible.

(1)  Put life-jacket on.
(2)  Put hip-boots boots on.
(3)  Make sure to eat some breakfast.
(4)  Find whatever that breakfast might be.
(5)  Try to find the newspaper.
(6)  Pray that my name is NOT on the Obituary page.
(7)  If not on list, Get my REAR IN GEAR ASAP.

Well maybe skip all of the above and go back to sleep does sound like a good plan after all.   


cyl


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 22, 2017)

Good morning folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 22, 2017)

Been a steady rain here in Cartersville all night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2017)

Good Mornin folks!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 22, 2017)

Morning EE, Wy and Chief. It's my FRIDAY!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2017)

Mornin Moon, happy Friday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 22, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE, Wy and Chief. It's my FRIDAY!



 Congrats on the short week brother!!!

just had 5 bucks at the feeder!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2017)

Morning bro's !!


2 meetings in one week is just too much, just got home, poor Susie been locked in the house for 15hrs.


She's sure missing her Momma, hasn't eaten, or drank any water in 3 days.


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 22, 2017)

good mornin my beautiful peeples!

hey quack!  poor dog was waitin on ya with her legs crossed and eyes yellowing up


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 22, 2017)

my 3 week "vacation" got started yesterday.  Kinda confined as to what I can do though.  Decided to go with a green cast this go round...green with envy for all you walkers on 2 legs.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 22, 2017)

Morning Quack and Glue Bunny. Heck yeah Blood! Headed to the lake after work. Gonna try and harass them squealers some more.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 22, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2017)

Mornin................


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 22, 2017)

Morning Mrs. H and Keebs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> good mornin my beautiful peeples!
> 
> hey quack!  poor dog was waitin on ya with her legs crossed and eyes yellowing up




She hasn't drank any water . . 





glue bunny said:


> my 3 week "vacation" got started yesterday.  Kinda confined as to what I can do though.  Decided to go with a green cast this go round...green with envy for all you walkers on 2 legs.




Hope you heal quickly, I know that's gotta suck.



I gotz to crash good people !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2017)

Brunch = Sausage n biskit with jalapeño mustard, a smashed baked tater with Sirachi ketchup, and sliced cantaloupe with mucho black peppa n dash of salt.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Brunch = Sausage n biskit with jalapeño mustard, a smashed baked tater with Sirachi ketchup, and sliced cantaloupe with mucho black peppa n dash of salt.


Lunch - 2nd go 'round of the goulash, cole slaw, tater salat - - I spied some kind of scrawberry dish in the fridge, may have to sample that too.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Lunch - 2nd go 'round of the goulash, cole slaw, tater salat - - I spied some kind of scrawberry dish in the fridge, may have to sample that too.......



Where da peppa?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 22, 2017)

Zaxbys here. Hey Y'all!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 22, 2017)

Manwich sammich wiff mucho MUSTARD and a side of pickles. I shouldn't have eaten my oreo cookies for breakfast. I want one NOW!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 22, 2017)

I gots a bad case of da beach feava.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 22, 2017)

Hey....................it's Saturday here.................


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 22, 2017)

Cooking a neck roast tonite....


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 22, 2017)

boloney samwich (with mayo) and strawberry yogurt


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Where da peppa?


cooked in the goulash........... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I gots a bad case of da beach feava.


 me too!


lagrangedave said:


> Hey....................it's Saturday here.................


 rub it in!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm hungry again.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm hungry again.



eat.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 22, 2017)

ikr


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2017)

M&M peanuts <------------


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> M&M peanuts <------------


 me too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2017)

Keebs said:


> me too!



 

I've been addicted to them thangs since I was a kid.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I've been addicted to them thangs since I was a kid.


 bossman stores them here at the office after basketball season........... they are my weakness.............. and snickers, yep, they're in there too, skittles, reese cups, plain m&m's.......... but the peanut ones are my go to!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2017)

Keebs said:


> bossman stores them here at the office after basketball season........... they are my weakness.............. and snickers, yep, they're in there too, skittles, reese cups, plain m&m's.......... but the peanut ones are my go to!



Good Lord girl, I knew there was somethin' bout you.....

I've been addicted to Snickers since a kid too. Between M&M peanuts & Snickers there's always been an internal battle as to which one I picked as a kid when I could only afford or get to pick one of the two.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> M&M peanuts <------------





The green ones are the bestest !!


Afternoon bro's !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The green ones are the bestest !!
> 
> 
> Afternoon bro's !!



Afternoon Quackbro!

I'll was shocked the first time I ever saw a white one in the bag. What's up wit dat? 

They look like underprivileged minorities in there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Quackbro!
> 
> I'll was shocked the first time I ever saw a white one in the bag. What's up wit dat?
> 
> They look like underprivileged minorities in there.





White M&M's matter too . . 

How ya feeling Chief ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> White M&M's matter too . .
> 
> How ya feeling Chief ?



Feelin good brother, we're all back to normal, thanks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Feelin good brother, we're all back to normal, thanks.





Good deal !!

Only 48hrs to go !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good deal !!
> 
> Only 48hrs to go !!!



You got it whooped!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2017)

Dawn face planted on the pier at Tybee and has a severly sprained wrist, scuffed up knees, and a scratched up pair of Ray Bans . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2017)

Daughters phone is broke. She's lost as Hogans goat, whoever that is.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn face planted on the pier at Tybee and has a severly sprained wrist, scuffed up knees, and a scratched up pair of Ray Bans . .



OUCH, how'd she do that? Just a random trip up/stumble?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 22, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn face planted on the pier at Tybee and has a severly sprained wrist, scuffed up knees, and a scratched up pair of Ray Bans . .



And your worried about the Ray Bans.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 22, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2017)

Holy Frog Strangler!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2017)

MsDawn will heal but the Ray Bans


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> MsDawn will heal but the Ray Bans


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 22, 2017)

Hey driverlers


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Hey driverlers



Hey fish hawk


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 22, 2017)

Dang.  Tornado warning in our area. Maybe I should go in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang.  Tornado warning in our area. Maybe I should go in.



Yeah.....didn't hear the specific warning, but heard Jag's weather radio alert, sitting in garage with dogs and Jag myself.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 22, 2017)

Evening, had breakfast for dinner


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2017)

Morning children


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2017)

come on 7am


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 23, 2017)

Good Morning Blood.  I haven't been able to get any sleep tonight due to this tendonitis problem with my knee.  It just plain throbs most of the time.  Heck, I am getting old and worn out in my case.   

I went back and read of your ongoing problems with your hand and back problems and it makes me wish that I had a magic wand to wave over you and make things all well again for you.  Heck, you are much too young to be having these kinds of problems for sure.  My Prayers are being sent for you in hopes that any surgeries involved will heal completely and as quickly as possible too.  

Good morning to the rest of the Driveler Nation as well.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Blood.  I haven't been able to get any sleep tonight due to this tendonitis problem with my knee.  It just plain throbs most of the time.  Heck, I am getting old and worn out in my case.
> 
> I went back and read of your ongoing problems with your hand and back problems and it makes me wish that I had a magic wand to wave over you and make things all well again for you.  Heck, you are much too young to be having these kinds of problems for sure.  My Prayers are being sent for you in hopes that any surgeries involved will heal completely and as quickly as possible too.
> 
> Good morning to the rest of the Driveler Nation as well.



Thanks brother! Hope you get better soon as well!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 23, 2017)

GOBBLIN IS IN DA HOUSE !!!!!!!  WELCOME HOME MY FRIEND !!!!  I NEED SOME OF YOUR FRESH BREWED COFFEE FOR SURE !!!!!

Holy Smokes, the sky across the country is full of UPS and FED-EX planes getting the job done early today !!!


Blood, I wished that we lived closer because I would be glad to help you take care of any "chores" around your house to keep things going properly while you were "out of commission" because of your surgeries etc.  I am good at "porch sitting" and keeping an eye out on all of the critters roaming around too.  I could use my turkey call to have all of the turkeys staying closeby as well.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2017)

good morning America!

great trip but glad to be home.

I see EE and Bloodbro are one up and ready to get off and the other already up and needing coffee.

first on the last day a the coo coo clock from Prague to help get the drivelers out of bed





and the familiar but needing lots of coffee


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOBBLIN IS IN DA HOUSE !!!!!!!  WELCOME HOME MY FRIEND !!!!  I NEED SOME OF YOUR FRESH BREWED COFFEE FOR SURE !!!!!
> 
> Holy Smokes, the sky across the country is full of UPS and FED-EX planes getting the job done early today !!!
> 
> ...


Thank you sir but I believe I'm going to be alright! Only doing one hand at a time.


gobbleinwoods said:


> good morning America!
> 
> great trip but glad to be home.
> 
> ...



Welcome home G money! We missed ya bro!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Thank you sir but I believe I'm going to be alright! Only doing one hand at a time.
> 
> 
> Welcome home G money! We missed ya bro!



been following on iPad but it was impossible to post pics and pb pics.   So I have missed ya'll too but vicariously living in GA.

mercy there are lots of photos to sort through on the phone and iPad to download and post a few.   Got one "what is it" to challenge the thinkers with.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2017)

btw that clock is over 400 years old.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 23, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> btw that clock is over 400 years old.




All of us Drivelers surely did miss you for sure.  Just a few days ago, we were all hungry and thirsty BUT none of us had any money.  We surely wished you and your suitcase full of money would have been here to help us out !!!!  

I hope that all of your luggage and most of your wallet returned home safely with you too.  BY the way, that clock is just about as old as how I feel this morning !!!!!   

I am looking forward to seeing lots of your photos from this trip.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2017)

It will take a while before the wallet much less the suitcase has any money in it.

I did miss my driveler friends and hopped that I could get to WAR this weekend to reconnect with a few who were going but understand the rain and mud and not wanting to mess up someone else's field.   We will get together again soon.

Lots as in 100's of photos to download and it is cumbersome from the phone, but I will be posting some as I try to decide which ones are the most impressive.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It will take a while before the wallet much less the suitcase has any money in it.
> 
> I did miss my driveler friends and hopped that I could get to WAR this weekend to reconnect with a few who were going but understand the rain and mud and not wanting to mess up someone else's field.   We will get together again soon.
> 
> Lots as in 100's of photos to download and it is cumbersome from the phone, but I will be posting some as I try to decide which ones are the most impressive.


I think I had a good suggestion in the WAR thread


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2017)

I'd scrape up enough $$ to see Nic at an Atl hotel.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 23, 2017)

Morning EE,Bloodbro and world traveler GW. Welcome home man! Dang what a clock GW! Can't wait till see the pics from your adventure. Waiting on my fishing partners to wake up so we can hit the lake.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2017)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2017)

Welcome back Gobblein, glad you are back home. Lookin forward to some of your pics too.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 23, 2017)

Morning Chief. Glad to hear y'all are over the crud.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE,Bloodbro and world traveler GW. Welcome home man! Dang what a clock GW! Can't wait till see the pics from your adventure. Waiting on my fishing partners to wake up so we can hit the lake.



I been awake all night bro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> OUCH, how'd she do that? Just a random trip up/stumble?



Got her flip flop hung on sumpin . . 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> And your worried about the Ray Bans.




This gal has more high dollar sunglasses than she can keep up with, Fendes, Costas, Ray Bans, etc, she collects 'em like flip flops. 


Morning bro's last night flew by, stayed busy !!

Only treemotogo !! 


Welcome home Gbro !!  Trip business, or pleasure ??


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 23, 2017)

she got drunk and fell


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 23, 2017)

happens to the best of us


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2017)

Haven't seen Dawn yet, but one of her beach buds sent me pics, her knees are tore up, her hand is swole and severly bruised.  She won't be slapping me around for awhile !!  Idjit's going to cut hair next 2 days...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> she got drunk and fell





Da Possum said:


> happens to the best of us





Claims she was sober, prolly done smoked some 'o dat wacky weed . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 23, 2017)

Morning Quackbro, Da Possum and Bloodbro. You porch sitting this morning Blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro, Da Possum and Bloodbro. You porch sitting this morning Blood?



Yep... Waiting on you to come pick me up... Im may be a little intoxicated by the time you get here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2017)

I see "CrippleBunny" down there !!


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 23, 2017)

Goot mernin my beautiful peeples !!

Welcome back gobble!    Hey quack.  Hey blood!

Hubs is fixin a big breakfast...scrambled eggs, Bacon and hash browns.
Smells goot up in hera.
Y'all have a great day walk in around without any hindrences


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 23, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I see "CrippleBunny" down there !!



I'm not crippled...just slowed down. Gotta be careful on these crutches or I mite face plant like yer better half


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 23, 2017)

Gettin close to this end...quack...you gonna start us another thread?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2017)

Mornin glue bunny, be careful on them crutches. I'm speaking from experience, or the lack thereof.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Lord girl, I knew there was somethin' bout you.....
> 
> I've been addicted to Snickers since a kid too. Between M&M peanuts & Snickers there's always been an internal battle as to which one I picked as a kid when I could only afford or get to pick one of the two.


In college, many times my lunch consisted of a small bag of doritos, a snicker bar & a mt. dew.............. wonder how I packed on the pounds???


Hooked On Quack said:


> The green ones are the bestest !!
> 
> 
> Afternoon bro's !!


THEY ARE!!!!!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn face planted on the pier at Tybee and has a severly sprained wrist, scuffed up knees, and a scratched up pair of Ray Bans . .


bless her heart............. wait, she wearin RB's and not Costa's?!??!


gobbleinwoods said:


> good morning America!
> 
> great trip but glad to be home.
> 
> ...


Welcome Home!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2017)

ooopppssss................ Mornin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> I'm not crippled...just slowed down. Gotta be careful on these crutches or I mite face plant like yer better half



don't be face planting. 

Howdy stickybunny


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2017)

morning keebsy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2017)

That's the coolest coo coo clock I've eva seen. Can't wait for more pics.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2017)

who's got the next one ready to go???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2017)

I got no powa!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2017)

Heard the explosion, but only a couple of breakers tripped. Didn't see any visible damage that's obvious.


----------



## CountryClover (Jun 23, 2017)

I found my way back!!! Man, it's been years since I've been in a driveler! 

How's everyone been doing?


----------

